# Dating a girl who has a kid ?



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

Just looking for any experiences/opinions on this.

Went on a date last nite with a girl i met who has a 4 year old kid.

I quite like the girl but have major reservations about getting with someone who has a kid. mainly due to not being able to do spontaneous things because of the need for a babysitter etc etc.

Been thinking a lot about this as she seems quite keen.

Just wondered if anyone had any experience with this and how much it effected your relationship.


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

my wife has 2 kids! she says they're mine but i dont believe her!!! 

if you like the girl then it shouldnt matter if she had 20 kids pal. you can be spontanious with kids too and yes; you have been thinking too much!!


----------



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

spiderpants said:


> my wife has 2 kids! she says they're mine but i dont believe her!!!
> 
> if you like the girl then it shouldnt matter if she had 20 kids pal. you can be spontanious with kids too and yes; you have been thinking too much!!


 ha ha yeah i do think too much but ive never been in this scenario before.


----------



## Godly (Dec 30, 2009)

The kid shouldnt be too much of an issue, if you like her, go for it, don't let the kid put you off.


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

When you start a relationship with a bird who has a kid, you have to remember that her kid's interests will always come first and her relationship will always take a back seat if the sprog needs some form of extra attention etc. So when you do get with a bird who has a kid, remember you are taking her and the kid as a package and if you want things to run smoothly you will have to take an interest in the child as well as become involved in a family style routine.

Women with kids should only be taken on board if you have no commitment issues and like kids. If you arent fond of kids you cant give back at the end of the day and arent ready for a family, then steer clear to save her the heartache you would cause if you ****ed her off simply because you couldnt handle having a kid.


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

i have 2 but always make time to spend with dates!


----------



## MattBoorman (Mar 7, 2008)

shoudlnt matter if you like her mate! crack on!


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

Same posistion mate thinking the same. Im only 19 though and dont want anything to do with Kids. I would let her know if you feel the same.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just tie the kid in a cuboard, and do what the fcuk you want!

Im joking by the way,(i think?)


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

i think you should just go with it and see how things go pal.

just dont hold anything against the kid because he isn't urs.

the kid wont be looking for another dad so dont think ths where you'll end up.

hell! you might even like the kid


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

just go out with her a bit and see what happens should be a while before you meet little one anyway if by then u care for her it wont matter if she had 20 kids and a herd of sheep. life is about adjusting and not always being how you think they should be.


----------



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

Dizzee said:


> When you start a relationship with a bird who has a kid, you have to remember that her kid's interests will always come first and her relationship will always take a back seat if the sprog needs some form of extra attention etc. So when you do get with a bird who has a kid, remember you are taking her and the kid as a package and if you want things to run smoothly you will have to take an interest in the child as well as become involved in a family style routine.
> 
> Women with kids should only be taken on board if you have no commitment issues and like kids. If you arent fond of kids you cant give back at the end of the day and arent ready for a family, then steer clear to save her the heartache you would cause if you ****ed her off simply because you couldnt handle having a kid.


Good advice mate, i do like kids and dont have commitment issues just never thought id be in this boat really and just wondered peoples opinions who have gone through the same and how much its effected their life etc.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Dizzee said:


> When you start a relationship with a bird who has a kid, you have to remember that her kid's interests will always come first and her relationship will always take a back seat if the sprog needs some form of extra attention etc.* So when you do get with a bird who has a kid, remember you are taking her and the kid as a package and if you want things to run smoothly you will have to take an interest in the child as well as become involved in a family style routine*.
> 
> *Women with kids should only be taken on board if you have no commitment issues and like kids.* If you arent fond of kids you cant give back at the end of the day and arent ready for a family, then steer clear to save her the heartache you would cause if you ****ed her off simply because you couldnt handle having a kid.


B0llox to that malarkey mate - nice sentiment, but doesn't the girl get a say in the matter?

I have 2 kids, they have a fully functional father and they stay with him Thursday to Sunday.

More than enough time to see a chap if I so choose. What I do not want is a replicator/replacement :confused1:

it would take a very very long time before I saw fit to introduce a man to my children

Chill out, it's the early stages - you're not becoming daddy overnight :lol: :lol: :lol:

Fooks sake you men are such drama queens  :whistling: 

Oh and just noticed the second bit - irrelevant at this point in time - just date as for the

chap having no commitments huh? what's that all about ?


----------



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

spiderpants said:


> i think you should just go with it and see how things go pal.
> 
> just dont hold anything against the kid because he isn't urs.
> 
> ...


No i wouldnt do that and as for the dad well he has nothing to do with them anyway as he cant be f*cked and lives miles away.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Just go for it and see how it pans out if you really like the girl then why not?


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

It shouldn't matter, she comes as a package. If you don't like it jog on!

OMG you lot sounds like kids yourself the way you are speaking - of course any women/parent would sorry (should) put her their first :whistling:

The women you had a date with has a child, not a baby goat (kid) ahem. Maybe you should have thought about that before you went on a date with the her!

Jesus you have blown the women out already just because she has a child :ban:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jem said:


> B0llox to that malarkey mate - nice sentiment, but doesn't the girl get a say in the matter?
> 
> I have 2 kids, they have a fully functional father and they stay with him Thursday to Sunday.
> 
> ...


well said same situation as me,plenty of grown up time!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I would advise major caution when thinking of doing this, my ex has a two year old boy and I knew this before we started dating and was fine with it, ended up getting very close to her and we both fell in love and it started to get serious and that's when it all got f*ck up!

See what I didn't take into the account is her relationship with the farther and how he would feel about me being on the scene, needless to say he didn't take kindly to it and things got nasty..............ended up walking away from the relationship as the cvnt made things impossible for us.

This is only my experience though mate and I know lots of people who it has not been a problem for but you need to take everything into account before you commit to the relationship as it can get very messy!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> B0llox to that malarkey mate - nice sentiment, but doesn't the girl get a say in the matter?
> 
> I have 2 kids, they have a fully functional father and they stay with him Thursday to Sunday.
> 
> ...


Crap you beat me to it lol well said ! :thumb:


----------



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

PHHead said:


> I would advise major caution when thinking of doing this, my ex has a two year old boy and I knew this before we started dating and was fine with it, ended up getting very close to her and we both fell in love and it started to get serious and that's when it all got f*ck up!
> 
> See what I didn't take into the account is her relationship with the farther and how he would feel about me being on the scene, needless to say he didn't take kindly to it and things got nasty..............ended up walking away from the relationship as the cvnt made things impossible for us.
> 
> This is only my experience though mate and I know lots of people who it has not been a problem for but you need to take everything into account before you commit to the relationship as it can get very messy!


Yeah cheers mate its not as simple as some people on here are making out a lot of factors come into this than ur normal single relationships.

I do like her and am seeing her again later in the week, will just see how things pan out.

Just started the thread to see what people who have been through the same have to say about it and glad i did as theres a lot of helpful posts so far.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ive dated a few with Women with children when I was a few years younger, and the fact that they had children was always in the back of my mind.

I dont know why, and its nothing against women who have them (and Im sure there is a better way I can say this) but I found it off putting.

its not something everyone can handle, I couldnt and am still not sure if I could take on someone elses kids. Id rather have my own. If I met the right person my opinion could completely change. This is something you yourself will have to decide.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

bcfclee27 said:


> Good advice mate, i do like kids and dont have commitment issues just never thought id be in this boat really and just wondered peoples opinions who have gone through the same and how much its effected their life etc.


Done this twice and it depends on the girl really.

You will take more of a back seat around the kids needs etc unlike in a normal relationship when the focus is on the both of you and not another individual to consider and it will take a bit of getting used to i.e spending more than an hour in the pub is tricky with young kids and such like.

Chillax for now, worry about it in 6 months time if things are getting more serious just treat it like normal dates for the minute.....enjoy!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just don't do what 99% of people seem to do nowadays and move in after a few weeks,

whatever happended to courting a girl, getting engaged for a year or two to save up, then

getting married:rolleyes:

or you could just skip the marriage thing as I did

I think your taking things a bit too seriously, just see how it goes for a few weeks

and wait to see if she's a good lay

All you women, you know nothing, just sound like desperate man hunters:innocent:


----------



## stephie34 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh My Life!!!

Lets hope you guys, who would run a mile before committing to anyone with kids, doesnt ever find the shoe is on the other foot!!!

x x


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Tel I do so hope you are joking mate ...

I was going to make a joke about all the single moms jumping in here which would be fine ...being as I am one ...but you are not entitled to say such things.

That my decrepit little cherub was bang out of order ...


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Ive been on dates with a few girls who were young mums. Never really been a big deal to me, i mean a few dates and some fun is a long way off becoming something serious where you get introduced to the kids.

To the original OP has the lady in question even mentioned introducing her kids to you, she might not even think your suitable for anything more than a few dates,who knows?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Damn I'd never date a girl who had a kid - thats like damaged goods or something!!!

Hold the firing squad, I'm only teasing :lol:

Like everyone is saying, take it as it comes, see how it pans out - and as Jem says, it doesn't mean she is looking for pseudo daddy lol, you don't need to take it all on, certainly not immediately at least.

Hope it works out mate


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

I live in Southampton... everyone's a single mum down here, you don't get a choice it seems!

Boys get a hoodie and a pitbull the girls get some hoop earings and a baby!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PHHead said:


> I would advise major caution when thinking of doing this, my ex has a two year old boy and I knew this before we started dating and was fine with it, ended up getting very close to her and we both fell in love and it started to get serious and that's when it all got f*ck up!
> 
> See what I didn't take into the account is her relationship with the farther and how he would feel about me being on the scene, needless to say he didn't take kindly to it and things got nasty..............ended up walking away from the relationship as the cvnt made things impossible for us.
> 
> This is only my experience though mate and I know lots of people who it has not been a problem for but you need to take everything into account before you commit to the relationship as it can get very messy!


very very good point here. I have been in a situation were ive been temptd to see a girl who has a child and ended up not. the kid wasnt the reason but this played on my mind alot as the bloke stalked the girl for a while then eased off but he was around more than i liked  causing arguments etc.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Would i fvck get involved.

You will always be second best and i can only assume that the real dad will be about, which will never be easy for you, him, the kids or your missus.

Watch out for the "we are going to give it a go again for the kids sake" line too. That would be a sting.


----------



## stephie34 (Dec 4, 2009)

Jem said:


> Tel I do so hope you are joking mate ...
> 
> I was going to make a joke about all the single moms jumping in here which would be fine ...being as I am one ...but you are not entitled to say such things.
> 
> *That my decrepit little cherub was bang out of order* ...


x2:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Tel I do so hope you are joking mate ...
> 
> I was going to make a joke about all the single moms jumping in here which would be fine ...being as I am one ...but you are not entitled to say such things.
> 
> That my decrepit little cherub was bang out of order ...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Southampton...thats were i used to live !

mind you the single mums were normally much more upfor it than other women so it did have that good side affect!...just teasing (sort of)

anyway i have a kid now and not with the current Mrs..alot more agro than being in a relationship without kids involved believe me...ive had the shoe on both feet!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

coldo said:


> Would i fvck get involved.
> 
> You will always be second best and i can only assume that the real dad will be about, which will never be easy for you, him, the kids or your missus.
> 
> Watch out for the "we are going to give it a go again for the kids sake" line too. That would be a sting.


I don't necessarily agree. I mean you could technically say that about kids in any relationship, regardless who the bioligical parents are. I mean Angel is my daughter, and I would be mighty pis$ed off if Lorianne didn't put her before me, kids, once they are in the equation, should always come first IMO.

This girl could be the best thing that ever happened to this guy, for him to pass up this for such superficial reasons, is unthinkable.

If they like each other, take each day as it comes - just IMO of course!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

I wouldn't let a guy come into my house if I had only just met him, let alone whilst the children were ever home. I wouldn't introduce a b/f to my children - prob for about 4 months, until I was sure myself.

Some men are so deluded...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

bcfclee27 said:


> Just looking for any experiences/opinions on this.
> 
> Went on a date last nite with a girl i met who has a 4 year old kid.
> 
> ...


i would say .. get in there man ..


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bettyboo said:


> I wouldn't let a guy come into my house if I had only just met him, let alone whilst the children were ever home. I wouldn't introduce a b/f to my children - prob for about 4 months, until I was sure myself.
> 
> Some men are so deluded...


Dont really understand this post, YOU wouldn't let a guy into your house where

as 99% of the others would ime.

Some women are so deluded...


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Edit: better i keep my mouth shut i think lol


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

TinyGuy said:


> no offense intended to any single moms on these boards or anywhere in fact, but i wouldn't date a girl with kids.
> 
> I guess beggers CAN be choosers.


I don't expect many women would date a guy like you, with the attitude you have :ban:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

South Champ Jnr said:


> I live in Southampton... everyone's a single mum down here, you don't get a choice it seems!
> 
> Boys get a hoodie and a pitbull the girls get some hoop earings and a baby!


lmao yep that pretty much sums up southampton:lol: :lol:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I would actually like guys to think about whether they are into the whole kid thing before they 'gave it a go' with me to be honest. I'd hate to go out with someone for a few months, really get to like them so then start introducing them to my son for them to then to decide it's not their thing and move on. It def depends on a few factors though like the involvement of the dad, my ex for example has my son for 3/4 days a week, lives round the corner, we are still very close, and I'm quite involved with his new daughter too, so any guy would have to be able to cope OK with that too.

There def is a large element of the kid coming first, of course, you shouldn't expect it any other way, but doesn't mean that you can't all integrate together. My current bf was honest with me and said he had to think twice about whether he wanted to get involved with someone with a kid, but realised that in our age bracket there is always some kind of baggage involved (be it exes, kids, whatever) that you'd probably end up discounting 3/4 of the women out there!

Everyone is different at the end of the day, and only you can decide if it's something you want to go for.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

well said yum mum..depends on the person

and sometimes its not the guy whose the nob head!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

yummymummy79 said:


> I would actually like guys to think about whether they are into the whole kid thing before they 'gave it a go' with me to be honest. I'd hate to go out with someone for a few months, really get to like them so then start introducing them to my son for them to then to decide it's not their thing and move on. It def depends on a few factors though like the involvement of the dad, my ex for example has my son for 3/4 days a week, lives round the corner, we are still very close, and I'm quite involved with his new daughter too, so any guy would have to be able to cope OK with that too.
> 
> There def is a large element of the kid coming first, of course, you shouldn't expect it any other way, but doesn't mean that you can't all integrate together. My current bf was honest with me and said he had to think twice about whether he wanted to get involved with someone with a kid, but realised that in our age bracket there is always some kind of baggage involved (be it exes, kids, whatever) that you'd probably end up discounting 3/4 of the women out there!
> 
> Everyone is different at the end of the day, and only you can decide if it's something you want to go for.


Great post yummy:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Dont really understand this post, YOU wouldn't let a guy into your house where
> 
> as 99% of the others would ime.
> 
> Some women are so deluded...


err thats very twisted... Maybe you should put all of the quote instead of just half of it? Its a personal choice its just how I am, im not saying its right or wrong.

ok maybe I should re write it...

Why worry about meeting the child when, you have no idea if its gonna work out with the women yet... at such an early point what one date.

Worrying about a child what effects it might have, he hasn't or might not never meet..


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel is a joker anyway just ignore him Tara - he slates us as desperate women and then tells yummy hers was a great post ........make of that what you will


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> tel is a joker anyway just ignore him Tara - he slates us as desperate women and then tells yummy hers was a great post ........make of that what you will


 :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

If I were single and met a guy, I wouldn't introduce them to my kid til I was for sure that the guy was serious about taking me and my kid on. But I understand this isn't the question, I would have a long hard think if I were the OP, if you are having doubts then I wouldn't bother tbh. Maybe you should have a chat with the girl in question but in saying that the conversation could be a little heavy too soon! :lol:

It's a tricky one!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

> I don't expect many women would date a guy like you, with the attitude you have


sorry betty, Its a personal choice its just how I am, im not saying its right or wrong.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bettyboo said:


> err thats very twisted... Maybe you should put all of the quote instead of just half of it? Its a personal choice its just how I am, im not saying its right or wrong.
> 
> ok maybe I should re write it...
> 
> ...


Why was it twisted? You said men were deluded because of your opinion, I

said women were if they believed what you said:confused1:

All I'd previously said was don't move in after 4 weeks as happens a lot nowadays.

We actually share the same opinion on what he should do ie give it a bit of

time before he has to make a decision.

I don't think OP would seriously start/finish a relationship on the advice of

some Bodybuilding Forum members, at least I hope not


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> tel is a joker anyway just ignore him Tara - he slates us as desperate women and then tells yummy hers was a great post ........make of that what you will


Yummy had a different take on things than you, a good post is a good post

no matter who writes it, male or female:confused1:

Do I detect a humour malfunction with the Forum ladies:whistling:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

my mother alwlays said, if u aint got nothing nice to say, shut ur ****ing **** face.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

TinyGuy said:


> my mother alwlays said, if u aint got nothing nice to say, shut ur ****ing **** face.


Lmao, so does mine! :lol:

It don't stop me though! :lol: ......well, until she whacks me with her walking stick! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

TinyGuy said:


> my mother alwlays said, if u aint got nothing nice to say, shut ur ****ing **** face.


so do as your mother says...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

tel3563 said:


> Yummy had a different take on things than you, a good post is a good post
> 
> no matter who writes it, male or female:confused1:
> 
> Do I detect a humour malfunction with the Forum ladies:whistling:


Sensitive subject I think Tel.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

hilly said:


> very very good point here. I have been in a situation were ive been temptd to see a girl who has a child and ended up not. the kid wasnt the reason but this played on my mind alot as the bloke stalked the girl for a while then eased off but he was around more than i liked  causing arguments etc.


Yeah the kid wasn't an issue at all, in fact to be honest I quite miss him sometimes...............just didn't think at all about the farther don't know why but the guy turned out to be a complete psycho and even though she hated him as he was extremely abusive towards her she would always say that she wouldn't deny her kid his farther, which in normal circumstances I would understand but the guy was a monster and no way should be let near him IMO!


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

look i think yea there are some idiot mums out there but there are lots of us who can balance out our lives. Yes our kids come first but if you want a relationship with us would you really want us not to put our kids first,what would that say about us. Most men want the woman they settle with to be maternal!

anyway your way off all this just have fun. she might only want u for a ****! lol!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ive dated a few girls with kids some were dirty whores and some were really nice girls. 

Same as any other girl TBH depends on the person not the situation.

My current GF who I am marrying this August has an 8 year old and although its been tough sometimes there are more god than bad.

In my experience the girls who have kids have been more grounded and emotionally developed than some of the dizzy blonde types Ive had the mispleasue of knowing.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Yummy had a different take on things than you, a good post is a good post
> 
> no matter who writes it, male or female:confused1:
> 
> Do I detect a humour malfunction with the Forum ladies:whistling:


Call what you're spouting humour tel :confused1:

I'm not amused no - in fact, I'm getting more annoyed by the second

Desperate why ? please explain as to why we are desperate women because we refuse to stay in unhappy relationships

& keep your fishing rod to yourself as well - there's no smilies here


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

It all depends on what your attitude towards relationships is at this stage in your life.

I met my GF 5 years ago at 25, she had a 2 year old, didn't bother me at the time and I didn't really expect it to develop into a relationship at the time, thought I'd just nail her for a few weeks and move on to the next one. (Sorry if this offends any female members but I'm just being honest about my attitude at the time).

Anyway I got caught off guard and ended up really liking her but here I am now at 30, I still really like her but something in me is now uncomfortable with the idea of raising someone else's kid for the next 10 years. This may seem shallow but the likelihood is the relationship will end soon, again some female members will probably hate me for this but I can't help this natural change in my attitude and it's surely better to get out than live a lie.

The moral of the story is, before you get 'serious' with this girl be SURE you're O.K. with the kid issue now and try to look to the future and envisage if it will become a problem then as it's not good for you, her or the kid if, like me, you have a change of attitude years down the line when all had seemed fine until that point.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Rich-B said:


> It all depends on what your attitude towards relationships is at this stage in your life.
> 
> I met my GF 5 years ago at 25, she had a 2 year old, didn't bother me at the time and I didn't really expect it to develop into a relationship at the time, thought I'd just nail her for a few weeks and move on to the next one. (Sorry if this offends any female members but I'm just being honest about my attitude at the time).
> 
> ...


Nice post mate :beer:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Jem said:


> Call what you're spouting humour tel :confused1:
> 
> I'm not amused no - in fact, I'm getting more annoyed by the second
> 
> ...


Tel you are old enough to know what to do now...

1 Apologise

2 Agree it was you fault and you didnt mean it

3 Keep quiet

I practicse these three rules alot....


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Some single mums are just after a meal ticket for themselves and the kid. Admittedly, you can't generalise and say that they all are, but I've got two mates who've encountered this problem. If she's still on speaking terms with the kid's Dad, he might be roper happy you want to take her out so he can see more of the kid. There's definitely a 50/50 thing going on in thiskind of situation. I'd give it a go for a while and see if it works well. You'll soon realise if you're being used or not.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Personally it depends on how the child was delivered.....obviously if it was cesarian and the mum still had a fanny like a mouses ear - she's going to fair better than someone who pushed a fat set of triplets out sideways and now has a gash like a clowns pocket,

Hope that helps the OP


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Jem said:


> Nice post mate :beer:


Thanks Jem (assuming you're not being sarcastic) coming from a woman a comment like that actually makes me feel slightly less of a [email protected] with what it looks like I'm gunna have to do.


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Personally it depends on how the child was delivered.....obviously if it was cesarian and the mum still had a fanny like a mouses ear - she's going to fair better than someone who pushed a fat set of triplets out sideways and now has a gash like a clowns pocket,
> 
> Hope that helps the OP


omfg do u know what im not even going to kick off at that your obviously a uneducated pig headed idiot.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

abbey123 said:


> omfg do u know what im not even going to kick off at that your obviously a uneducated pig headed idiot.


LOL :lol:

That's Uriel for ya! :lol: :lol: :lol:

He *is* joking!  You just need to get used to his humour is all!  :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Personally it depends on how the child was delivered.....obviously if it was cesarian and the mum still had a fanny like a mouses ear - she's going to fair better than someone who pushed a fat set of triplets out sideways and now has a gash like a clowns pocket,
> 
> Hope that helps the OP





abbey123 said:


> omfg do u know what im not even going to kick off at that your obviously a uneducated pig headed idiot.


FPMSL it's Uriel :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was awaiting his grand entrance

abbey - he kind of gets a pass [similar to the same pass weeman gets for perving] :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Rich-B said:


> Thanks Jem (assuming you're not being sarcastic) coming from a woman a comment like that actually makes me feel slightly less of a [email protected] with what it looks like I'm gunna have to do.


Not sarcasm at all Rich - no point p!ssing about if you're not happy - I don't :thumb:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

RedKola said:


> LOL :lol:
> 
> That's Uriel for ya! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He *is* joking!  You just need to get used to his humour is all!  :thumb:


oh really? well u can tell im new cant you. is bit sick to say that though some boys on here v.young may think its true....some of us do our pelvic floor after..


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Rich-B said:


> Thanks Jem (assuming you're not being sarcastic) coming from a woman a comment like that actually makes me feel slightly less of a [email protected] with what it looks like I'm gunna have to do.


I feel for your girlfriend tbh! :sad:

Is it *just* the kid thing that's putting you off? Or is the relationship going downhill anyway?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

abbey123 said:


> oh really? well u can tell im new cant you. is bit sick to say that though some boys on here v.young may think its true....some of us do our pelvic floor after..


pelvic floor?

I do apologise abbey, being a young lad Im not sure I know what you mean....?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

abbey123 said:


> oh really? well u can tell im new cant you. is bit sick to say that though some boys on here v.young may think its true....some of us do our pelvic floor after..


 :lol: Nah, it's not sick to say at all! :lol: It's clearly said with humour if you look at his wording  :thumb:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

RedKola said:


> :lol: Nah, it's not sick to say at all! :lol: It's clearly said with humour if you look at his wording  :thumb:


i just mean sick as in the young may have a mental image of our giblits round our ankles now i get his sense of humour. lol! 

ask your mum captain hero :lol: :lol:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

RedKola said:


> I feel for your girlfriend tbh! :sad:
> 
> Is it *just* the kid thing that's putting you off? Or is the relationship going downhill anyway?


I feel for her too, I know she's not going to take it well.

I hate to say it but it is just the kid thing. I don't know why but recently I'm looking at my life and thinking it's just not the right thing for me, the relationship is fine other than that.

It's a very harsh situation to find myself in, hence why I'm suggesting the OP think long and hard before potentially making the same mistake I did.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Personally it depends on how the child was delivered.....obviously if it was cesarian and the mum still had a fanny like a mouses ear - she's going to fair better than someone who pushed a fat set of triplets out sideways and now has a gash like a clowns pocket,
> 
> Hope that helps the OP





abbey123 said:


> omfg do u know what im not even going to kick off at that your obviously a uneducated pig headed idiot.





RedKola said:


> LOL :lol:
> 
> That's Uriel for ya! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He *is* joking!  You just need to get used to his humour is all!  :thumb:





abbey123 said:


> oh really? well u can tell im new cant you. is bit sick to say that though some boys on here v.young may think its true....some of us do our pelvic floor after..


Like Red said thats Uriel for you,he has the most lovably derogatory tongue on here,look on what he says as terms of endearment,he is scottish,its normal,the quicker you learn this the better as the sharp wit will slice you to ribbons otherwise lololol

And think about it,if young boys come on here and really believed something like that,then really they are both young boys mentally as well as physically,as anyone else who has been there knows better.

See thats why the 30+ age group of guys are so much more appealing,we are all much buffer mutherfukers than the young boys


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

abbey123 said:


> oh really? well u can tell im new cant you. is bit sick to say that though some boys on here v.young may think its true....some of us do our pelvic floor after..


 :innocent:

No use looking after the pelvic floor when the fuking womb ceiling is collapsed and the hanger doors are haninh off the hinges:lol: :lol:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

weeman said:


> Like Red said thats Uriel for you,he has the most lovably derogatory tongue on here,look on what he says as terms of endearment,he is scottish,its normal,the quicker you learn this the better as the sharp wit will slice you to ribbons otherwise lololol
> 
> And think about it,if young boys come on here and really believed something like that,then really they are both young boys mentally as well as physically,as anyone else who has been there knows better.
> 
> See thats why the 30+ age group of guys are so much more appealing,we are all much buffer mutherfukers than the young boys


i know i need someone 30+ ok with kids and staffys.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> Like Red said thats Uriel for you,he has the most lovably derogatory tongue on here,look on what he says as terms of endearment,he is scottish,its normal,the quicker you learn this the better as the sharp wit will slice you to ribbons otherwise lololol
> 
> And think about it,if young boys come on here and really believed something like that,then really they are both young boys mentally as well as physically,as anyone else who has been there knows better.
> 
> *See thats why the 30+ age group of guys are so much more appealing,we are all much buffer mutherfukers than the young boys*


Stop trying to sell yourself, you [email protected]! PMSL :lol: :whistling:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Uriel said:


> :innocent:
> 
> No use looking after the pelvic floor when the fuking womb ceiling is collapsed and the hanger doors are haninh off the hinges:lol: :lol:


thats gross! im not there yet tho,thank god!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Personally it depends on how the child was delivered.....obviously if it was cesarian and the mum still had a fanny like a mouses ear - she's going to fair better than someone who pushed a fat set of triplets out sideways and now has a gash like a clowns pocket,
> 
> Hope that helps the OP


 :lol: :lol:



abbey123 said:


> omfg do u know what im not even going to kick off at that your obviously a uneducated pig headed idiot.


 :lol: .....this:



RedKola said:


> LOL :lol:
> 
> That's Uriel for ya! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He *is* joking!  You just need to get used to his humour is all!  :thumb:


and you will get used to his humour.......you'll even laugh at it too!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Uriel said:


> :innocent:
> 
> No use looking after the pelvic floor when the fuking womb ceiling is collapsed and the hanger doors are haninh off the hinges:lol: :lol:


Oh FFS! now i'm crying laughing:lol: :lol: :lol:



RedKola said:


> Stop trying to sell yourself, you [email protected]! PMSL :lol: :whistling:


You know him tooooo well


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Call what you're spouting humour tel :confused1:
> 
> I'm not amused no - in fact, I'm getting more annoyed by the second
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Chill out ffs, tbh I couldn't give a nats sh1te about smilies, get off your high

horse

The desperate remark was a joke as well you know but *you* have chosen to make

an issue of it.

I really have no idea wtf your getting so eat up about, channel it into your training

pet   or have a chocolate

Enough smilies for yer

xx


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> :innocent:
> 
> No use looking after the pelvic floor when the fuking womb ceiling is collapsed and the hanger doors are haninh off the hinges:lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol::lol:dying:lol: :lol: :lol:



abbey123 said:


> i know i need someone 30+ ok with kids and staffys.





RedKola said:


> Stop trying to sell yourself, you [email protected]! PMSL :lol: :whistling:


:whistling:Weeman splashes on the old Brute and grabs box of Milk Tray....


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:dying:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :whistling:Weeman splashes on the old Brute and grabs box of Milk Tray....


*fixed 

Your welcome!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Obviously we're all different and I can understand your reservations. That said, my current partner came with two kids and I've had more fun with them over the years than I have with her when I add it all up. If you like this lass enough then it would be a shame if the kid put you off. Take your time before letting said child get attached to you though if you do decide to give the relationship a chance.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> *fixed
> 
> Your welcome!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> *fixed
> 
> Your welcome!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

thanks mate,where would i be without you:lol: :lol:

you cock:cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Chill out ffs, tbh I couldn't give a nats sh1te about smilies, get off your high
> 
> ...


because you made a [email protected] comment tel that's why


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> thanks mate,where would i be without you:lol: :lol:
> 
> you cock:cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not a problem my good man, I am here to help 

although as Art goes i feel as though I should have added some "stink lines" to illustrate the point of the "**** smelling ginger" :tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> because you made a [email protected] comment tel that's why


Ok Jem, I'll apologise for the remark, probably in bad taste anyway, but it

was a joke and I am sorry it seemed to upset you so much:thumbup1:

Kiss & make up:confused1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Ok Jem, I'll apologise for the remark, probably in bad taste anyway, but it
> 
> was a joke and I am sorry it seemed to upset you so much:thumbup1:
> 
> Kiss & make up:confused1:


Not me alone who was insulted tel :whistling:

Thanks, apology accepted:thumbup1:

Not snogging you though ....think I'm desperate or what


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Not me alone who was insulted tel :whistling:
> 
> Thanks, apology accepted:thumbup1:
> 
> Not snogging you though ....think I'm desperate or what


I've pmed bettyboo about 2 hours ago:tongue:

Anyone else for a grovelling apology:cool2:

I was thinking peck on the cheek, you wishful thinking again


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Can i just have you begging forgiveness and willing to take punishment?

(i wasn't offended, but thought i'd jump on the wagon and make the most of it )


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

me! just like grovelling men :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I've pmed bettyboo about 2 hours ago:tongue:
> 
> Anyone else for a grovelling apology:cool2:
> 
> I was thinking peck on the cheek, you wishful thinking again


Gotta get it where I can these days you know


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Can i just have you begging forgiveness and willing to take punishment?
> 
> (i wasn't offended, but thought i'd jump on the wagon and make the most of it )


Oh, go on then:wub: :surrender: :scared:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, I got to know a bird via another forum who has a nipper. It did get quite intense at one point and the kid thing was at the back of my mind as I don't really like kids.

As it happens, things cooled with her and though we still speak, I think of much of the nipper as I do her, as he's such a sweet kid, and the dad is a p1sscan who bolted when he was a few weels old which kind of makes me feel sorry for him. She's sent me a few voicemails from him and they're heartmelters :blush:

One thing is for sure though - if the dad is still around, I wouldn't go near it personally, because you can almost guarantee he's not going to like it.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

*Man up and get on with it mate everyone has a past. Women with kids aren't a problem IMO if they are happy with me then I'm happy with them. *

*It's her you've got a relationship with at the moment not the little one, if she decideds to introduce you to the little one there's signs she trusts you and if I were you I'd take it.*


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Personally it depends on how the child was delivered.....obviously if it was cesarian and the mum still had a fanny like a mouses ear - she's going to fair better than someone who pushed a fat set of triplets out sideways and now has a gash like a clowns pocket,
> 
> Hope that helps the OP


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

> One thing is for sure though - if the dad is still around, I wouldn't go near it personally, because you can almost guarantee he's not going to like it.


Well said and thinking about it true- if I split from my Mrs. (she would get custody- without much fight) and some other guy started influencing or disciplining my kid then I would not like it at all- and if a boyfriend ever did hit the kid he would be battered- so i would if dad is around leave well alone- well alone

Dated one bird who had a kid and dad was in jail- he was very ****ed off indeed at his mrs (not married) having guys over while he was inside - he was a involved person so decided to do a summer season in Spain untill the matter cooled down.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

rs007 said:


> This girl could be the best thing that ever happened to this guy, for him to pass up this for such superficial reasons, is unthinkable.
> 
> If they like each other, take each day as it comes - just IMO of course!


Hmm...I wouldn't call a child 'superficial reasons' 

I would be very very wary of getting into a relationship with a man who has kids, even if they live with their mother, I'm still going to have to deal with them.

I don't want kids, never have, so the thought of looking after someone elses when I've gone to such pains not to have my own, baffles me. I know at my age, it's likely most blokes have kids (but equally, a lot of them are teenagers or older too so not so dependent), but if I can avoid it, I will.

My ex had kids, though I never met them, he was in the middle of a messy divorce and she was one of those women who didn't want him to see them, but wanted him to pay for them...not pleasant :cursing:

Current chap is younger, but says he doesn't want them. Hopefully he won't change his mind


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

I married a bloke with three boys.......they were with us every weekend while we were dating. I spent ALOT of time making friends with them. I made absolutely sure that they knew I wasn't replacing their mother and our relatonships are brilliant!! I have earned their respect and we are good friends.

My eldest step-son was my training partner for a long time.....until I started working evenings.

I took an interest in them from the beginning and it paid off!!

At first my hubby's ex-wife was very hostile.....it took a while (10 years but I was determined to be able to at least have a coffee with her) we are now on speaking terms and can have a good laugh and she also offers to have our kids if we are ever in a bind.......and my hubby doesn't get how I managed to pull it off. :lol: :lol: :lol:

So I guess moral of story is if you want this relationship to work take an interest in her child as well......that will build you GF's confidence in you as someone who will be responsible enough to be at least a role model for her child NOT a replacement parent.


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Ive seen a couple of girls who had kids, was never anything serious so i wouldnt be concerned but rule one: The kids father will always be around (if they have contact) so you constantly have an ex floating about, which can cause aggro. Rule 2: Although they have free time, they are never free of responsability so you cant just up and do things as you please, can become frustrating.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll be honest.. Unless I was alot older I couldn't handle a ready made family..

Maybe when I'm mid 30's and happen to be single then i could except it.. But under 30 no chance!


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

I went out with a girl who had a kid. What a disaster, mind you i was only 18.

Not even now i don't think i could do it, im enjoying my life and i don't need some kid spoiling it.

Personally though if you want to do it i'd look at how disciplined the kid is. If the mother lets the kid get away with murder, spoiling it alll the time etc... stay the fcuk away. I hate undisciplined kids, but i hate parents who don't do it even more:cursing:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hmmm I guess it depends on the girl, she would have to be 100% the one for me. If it was just casual and I never saw the kids then it would be fine, then if it grew it to more then I guess you would need to readdress the relationship at that point and if you were still 100% in to her then start to be more of a family, but if you have even a small amount of doubt, I guess you should back away as it wouldn't be fair on the child.

First hand, my step dad got with my mum when I was 11, at first he was ok, but as I got older he started to resent me more and more, and as my mum had my little brother with him I could see the favouritism more and more. He was a c0ck to me, but I guess its just human nature to love your own more than someone else's. Its the kids you need to think off and 1000% sure you can take the children on without malice.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

I was once seeing a girl with a 3 year old girl.I just kept it very light,dating and having fun.

We was in bed 1 morning when we had to get up as she had to pick her girl up.

She was annoyed she had to do it then said to me 'I want to spend the day with you not go and get her,shall we sell her??'

WTF,joke or no joke,she got binned a day later:cursing:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

spiderpants said:


> my wife has 2 kids! she says they're mine but i dont believe her!!!
> 
> if you like the girl then it shouldnt matter if she had 20 kids pal. you can be spontanious with kids too and yes; you have been thinking too much!!


good reply! :thumbup1:


----------



## Fight_Club1989 (Jan 3, 2010)

this kind of things happens. itl happen more and more as we all get older aswell. not like every girl we meet when we r 35 will have no kids lol.

it depends on how much u like her wether youl go threw with it r not. i dnt see y u shudnt. might learn u a thing r two mate.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

was 3 years with a girl whos lad was 9 when I met her he and I never really gelled and in the end it was (for me anyway) what caused us to call it a day. Never really been much of a kid person anyway though (still aren't 10 years later tbh!)


----------



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

Some quality advice on this thread thanks to everyone for your input.

The ex isnt about and doesnt have much to do with them at all.....however im well aware this could all change if he suddenly grows up and decides to become a father.

I like kids and know i will get attached.

Ive decided to keep seeing her casually and to keep away from the kid until such time if it gets that far that we want to get serious so as not to mess the kids head up.

thanks to everyone on here as usual quality help and advice. :beer:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

DB said:


> I'll be honest.. Unless I was alot older I couldn't handle a ready made family..
> 
> Maybe when I'm mid 30's and happen to be single then i could except it.. But under 30 no chance!


TBH I don't think a man should even think about settlling down until he is 30+. Blokes have normally done the majority of what they want to do as singletons by the time they hit 30 well if they have any sense and get up and go..... :whistling: :whistling:

BUT on the same note women shouldn't settle down too soon either..... :tongue:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

bcfclee27 said:


> Just looking for any experiences/opinions on this.
> 
> Went on a date last nite with a girl i met who has a 4 year old kid.
> 
> ...


You know what its funny this has come up. The last 3 girls i have dated and thought about being with all have little kids and i cant do that...

I cant jump into some kind of dad role for some one elses kid, i also cant be bothered with not being able to do anything any night i want and have to plan around looking after a kid thats not even mine.

So for me the flings stayed flings. I only recently got out of a big relationship and am enjoying not having responsbilities and doing what i want and to get into something like that... Well i just aint ready


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I think there is a definite age split here though, it's slightly different for the young lads seeing girls with babies and toddlers - not what I would want for my boy when he gets to that age!

I would like to think that the thirty somethings would have a more realistic attitude towards it, chances are, the kids fall into the older age range as well, so are not so dependent.

Re the comments made about the fathers always being there ...I don't agree with this.

There is the drop off, the wave goodbye and the odd telephone conversation.

Seems a lot of people have had bad experiences here !


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> I think there is a definite age split here though, it's slightly different for the young lads seeing girls with babies and toddlers - not what I would want for my boy when he gets to that age!
> 
> I would like to think that the thirty somethings would have a more realistic attitude towards it, chances are, the kids fall into the older age range as well, so are not so dependent.
> 
> ...


In agreement Jem. :thumbup1:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Jem said:


> I think there is a definite age split here though, it's slightly different for the young lads seeing girls with babies and toddlers - not what I would want for my boy when he gets to that age!
> 
> I would like to think that the thirty somethings would have a more realistic attitude towards it, chances are, the kids fall into the older age range as well, so are not so dependent.
> 
> ...


I agree with the age split comment. i think when i am older then it wouldnt be such a big deal as you would aspect more women to have kids as you get older dating.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think it also comes down to maturity of the individual and what you want out of a relationship.....If your looking in the 30 - 50 category for example i think you'd be damn lucky to find someone without any kids, marriage maybe, past relationships, etc....as me mum said if they have gone that far without any....WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THEM :lol:

On a serious note, if you sincerely love someone you take them with whatever 'baggage' they have.....kids, pets, annoying ex's, annoying friends, annoying habits, annoying past etc the list is endless :lol:

Every situation is different, and just cos maybe your mate went out with a nutter with a child for example, doesn't mean your experience is gonna be the same


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> On a serious note, if you sincerely love someone you take them with whatever 'baggage' they have.....kids, pets, annoying ex's, annoying friends, annoying habits, annoying past etc the list is endless :lol:
> 
> Every situation is different, and just cos maybe your mate went out with a nutter with a child for example, doesn't mean your experience is gonna be the same


well said :thumb:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

At serious risk here of being slated but this IS A OPEN BOARD girls. 

IMO most guys whom I know who have went into a relationship with a chick whom has a child end up regretting it or quitting.

This is due to biological factors. Men do not want to bring up another mans offspring. It is programmed into our phyche.

I for one would NOT want to bring up a kid whom I was not the father off.

Whether women on here want to believe it or not having a child DOES have an impact on whether a guy wants to get involved or not. Women with kids DO carry baggage and a guy needs to consider that fully.

The ONLY exception to this is if she was 100% the right one for me. Otherwise have some fun with her and be on your way (Though be upfront with her and dont string her along).


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Delhi said:


> At serious risk here of being slated but this IS A OPEN BOARD girls.
> 
> IMO most guys whom I know who have went into a relationship with a chick whom has a child end up regretting it or quitting.
> 
> ...


And what about dating a guy with kids?!!? Some people see kids as baggage but just cos you dont have kids doesnt mean you dont have your 'own kinda' baggage :lol:

I have a little girl, and tbh has never got in the way of relationships or interest :whistling:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

bcfclee27 said:


> Just looking for any experiences/opinions on this.
> 
> Went on a date last nite with a girl i met who has a 4 year old kid.
> 
> ...


if you and her like each other,why would a kid be any bother?

i mean if your really keen on her...

i think mums have that touch more care n love about em...i might be wrong...at the end of the day its your decision!!!

good luck!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I have dated women with kids, and honestly if I had to do it again, I would select one who didnt, especially if I was young.

It is very distracting getting to know the other person when you are never top dog, I find this a compromise.

Now, there are some men that really want kids, and to that, match made in heaven.

I would not want to get it tossed in my face down the road when you try to discipline the children and either they say you are not my Dad or the women saying dont dicipline my kids.

But when I was older most of the kids were either out of the house, or damn close to that, which was ok.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i remember a couple years back i went out on a few dates with a 30 year old, who, at the time was bout 8-9? years older than me. thot she was crackin chick but then she dropped the i have an 8 year old boy line to me and i ran for the hills. Im not sure whether its coz she never told me at the start? but it just wasnt for me. I was way to young to have that kind of thing. different story after 30, its kind of expected that a burd will have a kid.

there are plenty of chicks without kids and not pursuing it is better than further down the line when you might say ''this aint for me''


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

you men keep saying you wouldnt want to bring up someone elses child! most women dont want you too! my children have a amazing whom they adore!! He is very hands on but really dont give a **** what i do with my time thats childfree.

Some of us actually just want someone to take us out and spend time with us not idiots who try and play daddy and set up house with,trust me there are lots of men like that about!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I dont know alot of guys that want to play daddy, most of them just want sex....lol

That comes from me knowing men quite well.

Not only that but many of the women I dated with kids, had no daddy around.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

wellll as a dad who also likes sex I can assure you that as long as things are good why worry about the small stuff... when she thinks things have progressed she will intro you then... but you have to make sure you are into the relationship... if not be honest dont string her or the kid along... Love the ideas behind the thoughts of those girls who have adult time... oh yeah...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Delhi said:


> At serious risk here of being slated but this IS A OPEN BOARD girls.
> 
> IMO most guys whom I know who have went into a relationship with a chick whom has a child end up regretting it or quitting.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^ Very good post

I read thro half this thread, what a load of bollox

Why are women posting on it anyway??? what ever views you have the OP asked a dudes opinion, and most posters on here are not dudes..

Every comment made, however "jokily" stated by a male member, is actually something we all think, and why shouldnt we????

The post Uriel got slated for about ceasarian or natty birth, well there is truth in that, as that is something even women worry about ( i have 2 sisters and a baby girl so i have discussed this) and it is an issue for them so why the fck is it not for a man???

Anyway, cant be bothered to rant BUT

I have a little girl, she is my life..

No new partner could ever come close to being 1st in my life, Now I accept that they may not be happy with that or would not want to enter into a relationship with me...

BUT, that does not make her a bad person in my eyes, as my daughter is just that MY DAUGHTER, so why shoul dshe have any feelings for her or pretend at playing happy familys when she dont want to????


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

delhi and jw good points.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I met my wife 4 years ago, she had a 7 year old boy.

I'm now happily married to her and it was the best decision of my life.

Me and the lad get on fine, had a few issues initially but get on great now, I treat him like my own.

I know there can be problems as I was a stepkid myself, but if you really like her and want to give it a go then do so.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> The post Uriel got slated for about ceasarian or natty birth, well there is truth in that, as that is something even women worry about ( i have 2 sisters and a baby girl so i have discussed this) and it is an issue for them so why the fck is it not for a man???


Thanks mate, I've only got a wee willy and I don't want it going up some old mum with a ham sleeve like a ripped out fireplace...

I suppose if they let me use trap 2 then it's ok though:thumbup1:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

keep starting to write posts in this thread and thinking, why bother, ur just gonna get shot down in flames lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Thanks mate, I've only got a wee willy and I don't want it going up some old mum with a ham sleeve like a ripped out fireplace...
> 
> I suppose if they let me use trap 2 then it's ok though:thumbup1:


LMFAO

was going to rep u for that post anyway, but this one will do :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Thanks mate, I've only got a wee willy and I don't want it going up some old mum with a ham sleeve like a ripped out fireplace...
> 
> I suppose if they let me use trap 2 then it's ok though:thumbup1:


haha awesome. no the feeling pal :lol:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

TinyGuy said:


> keep starting to write posts in this thread and thinking, why bother, ur just gonna get shot down in flames lol


Just do it TG you have as much right to make a post as anyone else and as you can see, many have said worse


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

TinyGuy said:


> keep starting to write posts in this thread and thinking, why bother, ur just gonna get shot down in flames lol


The only ppl that are going to shut you down are the mods...so obide by the rules and state your oppion...whatever it may be... :beer:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Beklet said:


> Hmm...I wouldn't call a child 'superficial reasons'
> 
> I would be very very wary of getting into a relationship with a man who has kids, even if they live with their mother, I'm still going to have to deal with them.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. My ex said to me in conversations that she didn't want kids......... she's recently married someone who apparently has 3.

I think she meant she didn't want kids of her own, but even so, WTF?!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think people say one thing....then they meet the person of their dreams, and it all goes out the window! Come on if your totally in love with someone, and they are the right person for you, does it really matter!?!? I think there is much more in life worth worrying about! Who knows, you could end up a better person for it!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> I think people say one thing....then they meet the person of their dreams, and it all goes out the window! Come on if your totally in love with someone, and they are the right person for you, does it really matter!?!? I think there is much more in life worth worrying about! Who knows, you could end up a better person for it!


Couldnt agree more - I dont have children & have never wanted them myself but.......................bang..... love hits ya & it doesnt matter :surrender:

If someone has children they will always come first & rightly so :thumbup1:

With me its a case of love me love my dog LOL :laugh:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Dezw said:


> I met my wife 4 years ago, she had a 7 year old boy.
> 
> I'm now happily married to her and it was the best decision of my life.
> 
> ...


x2 and my step-mother showed me exactly how NOT to be a step-mum I learned a huge amount from that time. (see earlier post)


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Jojo 007 said:


> I think people say one thing....then they meet the person of their dreams, and it all goes out the window! Come on if your totally in love with someone, and they are the right person for you, does it really matter!?!? I think there is much more in life worth worrying about! Who knows, you could end up a better person for it!


I don't. If they do that, then they're a bit of an idiot really, because love isn't blind forever.

I feel quite sorry for her because she's a good catch who might have slipped my net, but could have done a lot better for herself, but has low self esteem, depression issues etc so settles for what she can get. The bloke is also a turd on legs which makes it worse.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Perhaps an anecdote for starters...

I was getting a lot of propositions from this bird that worked near me, shes a bit of a nutter like me, likes her drugs (like i did at the time), and i was | | this close to asking her out when.......

We had a dude start where i worked, and he knew her, after he saw the 2 of us together for the first time, he made sure in the next conversation with me he mentioned "you do know shes got kids right mate?"

Well, no as a matter of fact i didn't have a clue because somehow it had slipped her mind to tell me...

The thing is, he knew it would be something important that i know, just as she knew it was something that would make me run a mile.

And yet she isn't the one to tell me.

Funnily enough, the only reason the guy knew, is cause hed gone down the path i nearly had with her, and found out it had slipped her mind to tell him as well...

She clearly knew it was something that men would find undesirable, otherwise, she wouldnt have kept it a secret. Please peeps, i know you will all want to reply saying that you are perfectly honest people about ur kids, im not accusing anyone here or such underhandedness, just illistrates, that women too, ARE AWARE that a lot of men do not want to be involved with pre-made familys.

I feel that some of the posters here, are acting as tho not wanting to start a relationship with someone because they have kids already, is a wrong and/or immature outlook on life.

When in actual fact, its a perfectly reasonable outlook, one that i know many many other ladies and gents all over the world have, and maybe its just a tad immature to have had kids so early on in your lives that you weren't sure about the person you were with, or hadn't developed your self enough to know what you wanted from life, or developed enough to be able to judge other people properly, but still went ahead and had kids anyway.

Its just that there is no nice way to say - yes, the fact that you have had children already, in a failed relationship, makes you a less desirable partner, and for so many many reasons that it seems silly anyone should have to list them (less time for ur partner, kids come first, less cash, less spare time, less chance for spontaneity, ex coming home, poor judge of character or just plain irresponsible or just plain stupid?, if they walked out on a relationship that went that far they would again, who wants a premade family, hassle from kiddy etc etc etc)

I cant imagine myself raising someone elses kids, i wouldnt even want to care for their dog, and i like dogs... I said to the girl in the annecdote above... look im sorry you have made a mess of ur life, having a kid when you were so young, but you made that decision, and now you have to live with the consequences. (From the sounds things as well, not that much harder for women tbh, but hardner none the less.)

Her answer stuck with me. "yes, i know ive made some bad decisions, and i guess ill be paying for them for the rest of my life."

:sad: makes me feel like a proper evil little turd just thinking about it, sometimes the truth hurts everyone.

Sorry to anyone offended or upset by ^


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

each person and each relationship is different,op good luck with it just dont **** on the child and if she suggests you meeting the child and you dont feel ready then tell her.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

TinyGuy said:


> Perhaps an anecdote for starters...
> 
> I was getting a lot of propositions from this bird that worked near me, shes a bit of a nutter like me, likes her drugs (like i did at the time), and i was | | this close to asking her out when.......
> 
> ...


that statement is hilarious! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

well at least ur laughing


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm tarnished :laugh::laugh: may I be banished with 50 lashes to the darkest corners of the earth, never to be looked upon again :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Linny said:


> I'm tarnished :laugh::laugh: may I be banished with 50 lashes to the darkest corners of the earth, never to be looked upon again :lol: :lol:


me too!!!! :lol:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> me too!!!! :lol:


eee by eck it's a good job the guys can't have kids, they'd be like the waltons but barren :laugh: x


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

We are damaged goods,well thats what I got called a while ago in the pub. Bloke I was chatting to said 'oh you have kids,you dont look like you have kids' my reply was 'yes 2' his response was 'oh thats **** really fancy you but cant take damaged goods home to my mum' I only wanted a drink not a bloody family x mas! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

lol u girls are well hot, and would have no troubles finding a man regardless.

There is a difference between less desirable, and undesirable.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

TinyGuy said:


> lol u girls are well hot, and would have no troubles finding a man regardless.
> 
> There is a difference between less desirable, and undesirable.


Yes but we all have the ball & chain of the horrors called CHILDREN :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> We are damaged goods,well thats what I got called a while ago in the pub. Bloke I was chatting to said 'oh you have kids,you dont look like you have kids' my reply was 'yes 2' his response was 'oh thats **** really fancy you but cant take damaged goods home to my mum' I only wanted a drink not a bloody family x mas! :laugh::laugh:


thats so funny, but slightly worrying also  lol! What a p****!!!x


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

or am i just trying to soften u up with flattery so u dont flame me till i sign up with a new id :tongue:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Linny said:


> Yes but we all have the ball & chain of the horrors called CHILDREN :laugh::laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

He has never heard the phrase milf! I wonder if he would want his mother to be alone for ever for the choice of keeping him!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

TinyGuy said:


> lol u girls are well hot, and would have no troubles finding a man regardless.
> 
> There is a difference between less desirable, and undesirable.


ROFL possibly not the best choice of words TG but I get what you are saying.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok so you meet a guy, you fall in love, you get married, the guy turns out to be a ham shanker and leaves...does that make one still an outcast:laugh:

eh we could be branded on the back of our bonces:lol:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Linny said:


> Yes but we all have the ball & chain of the horrors called CHILDREN :laugh::laugh:


we could have our own section of the forum labelled 'undesirables'!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

lol btw i am actually 30.....

with the mental age of a turd....


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Bollocks, I'm damaged goods too!! I shall find a darkened room to sit in and live with my many cats, and hope to be forgiven for my bad partner choice and many mistakes in my previous lifetime....and yes I am terribly sarcastic.


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> we could have our own section of the forum labelled 'undesirables'!


yes can we start this asap!

I just woner if tg thinks that women should stay with men that beat them black and blue or cheat all the time just coz no one else will want them...

Bit narrow mined i think,i just hope if you have kids and it dont work out a girl you fall hard for does not reject you coz of your child.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i agree with most of tinyguys post.

given the choice would you go for a pre made family or make your own further down the line? i think everyone knows that answer.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> we could have our own section of the forum labelled 'undesirables'!


When my ex husband was booted out his last words were

"nobody else will want you, your damaged goods, you have children, you will be left on the shelf"

It's like living in the dark ages :ban: I bet the man isn't too fussy about waiting for a fumble AFTER marriage:whistling:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

jess124 said:


> Bollocks, I'm damaged goods too!! I shall find a darkened room to sit in and live with my many cats, and hope to be forgiven for my bad partner choice and many mistakes in my previous lifetime....and yes I am terribly sarcastic.


NAUGHTY STEP FOR YOU TOO THEN! X


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

jess124 said:


> Bollocks, I'm damaged goods too!! I shall find a darkened room to sit in and live with my many cats, and hope to be forgiven for my bad partner choice and many mistakes in my previous lifetime....and yes I am terribly sarcastic.


look ladies lets all go with our children to butlins this summer with our granny knickers coz we are damaged undesirable goods, bring your knitting needles! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

to be honest, this thread was intended to be read with a view to a guys perspective. the female outcry is phenomenal. must be hitting a nerve.

there is a difference having a bit of fun with a chick with kids than deciding she is the 'one'.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> look ladies lets all go with our children to butlins this summer with our granny knickers coz we are damaged undesirable goods, bring your knitting needles! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I LOVE BUTLINS!!! :lol:


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> NAUGHTY STEP FOR YOU TOO THEN! X


hahaha, you will find me there with my 2 kids, waiting for a kind man to take pity on me lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hey i love a good MILF, every1 is entitled to a bit of fun and every 1 wants different things.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Jojo 007 said:


> NAUGHTY STEP FOR YOU TOO THEN! X


I like the sound of the naughty step so far  Who else is on it?


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Familys can be extended you know! This is never going to be something everyone agrees on i just think people need to have a open mind when it comes to this its personal pref really. Would i see a bloke with kids,yes course I would.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> to be honest, this thread was intended to be read with a view to a guys perspective. the female outcry is phenomenal. *must be hitting a nerve*.
> 
> there is a difference having a bit of fun with a chick with kids than deciding she is the 'one'.


Nothing to do with hitting a nerve, it's more to do with the fact that guys leave and some choose to leave the kids with their mother, that can't be helped.


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> I LOVE BUTLINS!!! :lol:


Ohh don't forget the fishing rods to real in the unsuspecting fellas!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

El Ricardinho said:


> i agree with most of tinyguys post.
> 
> given the choice would you go for a pre made family or make your own further down the line? i think everyone knows that answer.


Very good statement i could never see myself having a relationship and possibly marrying a female with children already. just not for me.

however i am only 23 and this may change at some point altho i doubt it.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Captain Hero said:


> I like the sound of the naughty step so far  Who else is on it?


I think we have a whole staircase full already!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

jess124 said:


> Ohh don't forget the fishing rods to real in the unsuspecting fellas!!


We kidnap those and lock them in the cellar


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

jess124 said:


> hahaha, you will find me there with my 2 kids, waiting for a kind man to take pity on me lol


I will be waiting for a rare bloke to take me home and punish me for having kids lol! I fear i may be waiting a long time!:laugh:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

> I just woner if tg thinks that women should stay with men that beat them black and blue or cheat all the time just coz no one else will want them...


jesus... no of course not 

And linny, ur husband is an utter cock muncher  And im not saying that single mums should be left on the on the shelf either 

in fact i thought i said that single moms generally dont have much trouble finding partners anyway.

Im not forwarding my way of thinking as the way everyone should be, or even saying that my way of thinking is right in any way.. its just the way i think, and i guess i thought i should be honest.

Spose it better to be hated and ridiculed for saying what i honestly believe, rather than being liked for an act im putting on.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> I think we have a whole staircase full already!


The more kids you have does that mean the higher the step :laugh:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Linny said:


> Nothing to do with hitting a nerve, it's more to do with the fact that guys leave and some choose to leave the kids with their mother, that can't be helped.


i think we would both agree being with the mother is better for the child in majority of cases. the father, if not a loser, would also have a big role.

i dont think anyone is really wrong with their opinion. until the situation arises you really dont know how you would react.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Linny said:


> The more kids you have does that mean the higher the step :laugh:


hmmm quite possible, maybe we should ask Tinyguy?? :lol:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> *i think we would both agree being with the mother is better for the child in majority of cases*. the father, if not a loser, would also have a big role.
> 
> i dont think anyone is really wrong with their opinion. until the situation arises you really dont know how you would react.


Why?


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

im scared of heights so can i have a low step.but as im 25 and have 2 kids i fear im really damaged! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

tbh... its hard to say, but if the girl in my annecdote was as hot as many of the female posters in this thread, whose to say the little brain in my pants might have over powerd the bigger (or not?) brain in my head.

grovel grovel grovel


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine are 17 + 18 this year so they no longer count as children, does that mean I've shook a six and can go around again, I'm theoretically no longer un-clean :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

You ladies do make me larf :lol:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Linny said:


> Mine are 17 + 18 this year so they no longer count as children, does that mean I've shook a six and can go around again, I'm theoretically no longer un-clean :lol: :lol:


Hurray!!! Congratulations my friend....YOU HAVE UR LIFE BACK  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

TinyGuy said:


> tbh... its hard to say, but if the girl in my annecdote was as hot as many of the female posters in this thread, whose to say the little brain in my pants might have over powerd the bigger (or not?) brain in my head.
> 
> grovel grovel grovel


tg we are only winding you up! not being funny but i wouldn't go near a bloke as narrow minded as you. I love my adult time and love being a mum i want a bloke who respects the fact that i do both. My children are my world and i would not change how or who i had them with. Maybe one day someone will change your opinion on this maybe they wont but just try not to think of us all sat at home playing scrable,more often than not we are the girls dancing on the bar having the most fun on our rare nights out.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> im scared of heights so can i have a low step.but as im 25 and have 2 kids i fear im really damaged! :lol: :lol:


bad girl! :lol:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

why?

well i dont have official stats but in my experience growing up with a single mother i have become a better person than what i would have become vice versa. psychologists and other professionals say that being with the mother is better for the upbringing of a child.



Linny said:


> Mine are 17 + 18 this year so they no longer count as children, does that mean I've shook a six and can go around again, I'm theoretically no longer un-clean :lol: :lol:


your back in the game. :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> Hurray!!! Congratulations my friend....YOU HAVE UR LIFE BACK  :thumb: :lol:


So I'm legally back off the shelf :bounce: wooooo x


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

El Ricardinho said:


> why?
> 
> well i dont have official stats but in my experience growing up with a single mother i have become a better person than what i would have become vice versa. psychologists and other professionals say that being with the mother is better for the upbringing of a child.
> 
> your back in the game. :thumb: :lol:


But having some kind of male role model is important for the child/ persons growth and development.


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Linny said:


> So I'm legally back off the shelf :bounce: wooooo x


im jealous my youngest is 2 i have years of being single and sexless left! :laugh:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Captain Hero said:


> But having some kind of male role model is important for the child/ persons growth and development.


agree with this as long as they aint a cock!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a very important question for the blokes!!

If the blokes have kids and leave due to not being able to stay in the relationship, don't you think it's fair you should also be un-clean and carry some kind of branding?? It's only fair :whistling:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Linny said:


> I have a very important question for the blokes!!
> 
> If the blokes have kids and leave due to not being able to stay in the relationship, don't you think it's fair you should also be un-clean and carry some kind of branding?? It's only fair :whistling:


They should have a tattoo put on their cocks saying 'pre owned and used well' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> im jealous my youngest is 2 i have years of being single and sexless left! :laugh:


Your tainted, don't worry you can iron your floral cushions whilst you wait for your chains to be removed!:laugh:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

abbey123 said:


> tg we are only winding you up! not being funny but i wouldn't go near a bloke as narrow minded as you. I love my adult time and love being a mum i want a bloke who respects the fact that i do both. My children are my world and i would not change how or who i had them with. Maybe one day someone will change your opinion on this maybe they wont but just try not to think of us all sat at home playing scrable,more often than not we are the girls dancing on the bar having the most fun on our rare nights out.


I wouldnt say its about being narrow minded Abbey, his choice of words might not have been the best but it was a fair post.

For me as I stated in an earlier post i wouldnt get heavily involved with someone with children as I myself am not ready or at a point in my life where I feel I have the capabilities, or the mindset to have a family of my own, whether I help to create it or whether it be ready made and me be an addition.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> They should have a tattoo put on their cocks saying 'pre owned and used well' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


hahahahahaha with a bell attatched so they dingle if they dangle :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Captain Hero said:


> I wouldnt say its about being narrow minded Abbey, his choice of words might not have been the best but it was a fair post.
> 
> For me as I stated in an earlier post i wouldnt get heavily involved with someone with children as I myself am not ready or at a point in my life where I feel I have the capabilities, or the mindset to have a family of my own, whether I help to create it or whether it be ready made and me be an addition.


ok narrow minded wasnt the best choice of words i just mean,well i have 12 gcse's 2 a levels city and guilds, nvqs and am now studing law,some of us are better than childfree womeh who work 16 hours a week at tescos and he seems to think we are all the same. My children were the making of me and maybe he should look at w complete person not just the children.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> tg we are only winding you up! not being funny but i wouldn't go near a bloke as narrow minded as you.


believe it or not, probably not, this is literally the first time in my entire life, that this phrase has been thrown at me...



> I have a very important question for the blokes!!
> 
> If the blokes have kids and leave due to not being able to stay in the relationship, don't you think it's fair you should also be un-clean and carry some kind of branding?? It's only fair


yes, yes i do, i dont mean the over the top branding, but if u read my post, actually dont it might just make you mad again, but i dont really aim my comments at women unless its talking about the specific examples of my life.

My sister has ended 2 relationships upon finding that the men had kids, with more or less the same reasoning that i use here, its why i put in the bit about "if they are willing to go that far into a relationship and bail, whats to stop them doing it again", which were her words more or less.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

To me it wouldnt matter if the person i fell for had kids.

To the guys associating a woman with kids and a failed relationship as an alarm bell i dont look on it quite the same,one of the reasons being is i was brought up by my mum as a single parent,i have a sister too so she was a single mum with two kids in 1980 which was frowned upon pretty much back then,the reason her relationship failed was that once she got married to my dad he almost instantly started kicking the sh1t out of her every week,luckily my mum is a strong woman and got out rather than stay in it for fear of what 'others' might think.

Was the best thing she could have done,and i'm glad she did or her life would have been different,for the worse forever,if she indeed would be here at all given what he went on to do to other women in his life once she finally escaped him.

Since then she never had a problem having relationships with men and had a cpl of long termers (6-7+years) before finally settling down with my stepdad now,i guess seeing it through those eyes i dont look on other women with kids as a 'steer clear of' or 'damaged goods',i'd like to believe if i were ever in that situation the fact the person i have fell in love with has kids wouldnt bother me,and given i have two kids of my own it would be pretty contradictory if i did feel differently about it considering i would be coming with baggage too


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

TinyGuy said:


> believe it or not, probably not, this is literally the first time in my entire life, that this phrase has been thrown at me...
> 
> yes, yes i do, i dont mean the over the top branding, but if u read my post, actually dont it might just make you mad again, but i dont really aim my comments at women unless its talking about the specific examples of my life.
> 
> My sister has ended 2 relationships upon finding that the men had kids, with more or less the same reasoning that i use here, its why i put in the bit about *"if they are willing to go that far into a relationship and bail, whats to stop them doing it again"*, which were her words more or less.


Sh it happens in life, when you have children your priorities change, it's mother nature to put your kids 1st. Everyone has their own opinion and it's their choice what they decide to do and to what standards they set themselves.

I bet most of the women on here who have kids and aren't any longer with the fathers, are like that because the fella was a c0ck of some kind.

The woman wouldn't be interested in a guy who wasn't interested in kids.

If you meet someone and it's a bug bear for you and they have children then don't even go there, not even once because your liable to get your balls chopped off in a vice


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Weeman I didn't intend to put the balls chopped off in a vice under your post honest :cool2: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

next time i get invited out i will have to explain to the bloke im damaged goods now! lol! you lot have given me a complex. dont normally tell people about my kids!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Linny said:


> I have a very important question for the blokes!!
> 
> If the blokes have kids and leave due to not being able to stay in the relationship, don't you think it's fair you should also be un-clean and carry some kind of branding?? It's only fair :whistling:





abbey123 said:


> They should have a tattoo put on their cocks saying 'pre owned and used well' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You kidding!!!! i would demand a 'soiled goods' brand on me or something,would make feel used and dirty:lol:

Also just to make sure of my circumstance i would sport one of the t-shirts everywhere:thumb: (obviously with the arms ripped off to show the guns)












Linny said:


> Weeman I didn't intend to put the balls chopped off in a vice under your post honest :cool2: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: yes you did,everyones getting a free shot in at the jaffa ginge whilst i recover:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

abbey123 said:


> next time i get invited out i will have to explain to the bloke im damaged goods now! lol! you lot have given me a complex. dont normally tell people about my kids!


just wear a yellow sticker like the reduced stuff in supermarkets:lol: :lol:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

weeman said:


> You kidding!!!! i would demand a 'soiled goods' brand on me or something,would make feel used and dirty:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ooooo me too! used and abused is good for me!


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

weeman said:


> just wear a yellow sticker like the reduced stuff in supermarkets:lol: :lol:


:laugh::laugh: reduced! love it! I can say that im cheap as my used by date is well and truly past! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

ok here goes...

Strong reliable man wanted for damaged woman. 2 children in tow so must like children and unruley dogs as i have 2 of them as well. Naughtys in exchange for dinner and a warm bed,risk of rolling into vomit and occasional kicking from the toddler!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

weeman said:


> You kidding!!!! i would demand a 'soiled goods' brand on me or something,would make feel used and dirty:lol:
> 
> Also just to make sure of my circumstance i would sport one of the t-shirts everywhere:thumb: (obviously with the arms ripped off to show the guns)
> 
> ...


Hahaha love the t-shirt but it has to be glued on

I'm not taking the pistuals honest:cool2:


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Spend time with the kid, see how you feel. Ask yourself if your serious about this relationship?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

> When in actual fact, its a perfectly reasonable outlook, one that i know many many other ladies and gents all over the world have, and maybe its just a tad immature to have had kids so early on in your lives that you weren't sure about the person you were with, or hadn't developed your self enough to know what you wanted from life, or developed enough to be able to judge other people properly, but still went ahead and had kids anyway.





> Are you for fcking real dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I bet your about 18 with a mental age of a turd.


I actually agree with the first statement- some mothers are very immature hence more disturbed kids in today's society than yesteryear- much in my mind due to parental guidance or lack of- some bitches don't care about the kids they just churn them out not thinking about consequences- such as my mother who churned me out as she had just turned 19- I was the freaking 3rd and that was in the 60's where un married mothers were frowned upon as well as their bastard kids.

Because of the above I fully agree with abortions- freaking lucky they were not the norm in the 60's


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

abbey123 said:


> ok narrow minded wasnt the best choice of words i just mean,well i have 12 gcse's 2 a levels city and guilds, nvqs and am now studing law,some of us are better than childfree womeh who work 16 hours a week at tescos and he seems to think we are all the same. My children were the making of me and maybe he should look at w complete person not just the children.


WOW,

This is an interesting post!!!!

So by your determination, because you had the oppurtunity to get educated to A level standard you are in "some way" BETTER (to coin your phrase) than some young girl working in tescos????

Supposing I told you there was a girl oh here who actually seeks to better her physique, but currently situtaion dictates she "work" in tescos.

So you now deem to be "better" than her??

Why is that?? What exactly are you using your A-levels for currently????

I find your comment a bit strange to say the least, It woul dnormally come for a guy being sexist and demeaning to women..

I would have thought that you guys had enough sh1t from us, so sensible thing would IMO be to stick toghether yes???

But instead you ould rather put down your own sex??

NOW,

As for viable propositions,

Yes having a child makes you less so, EVERYBODY knows this, why is it such a problem to come to terms with.

Example (hypothetical of course)

2 *identical* girls in every way, some successful, good looking guy looking for all standard "life" sh1t, family house ect etc

Has chance to date either girl

One has a kid tho

Who does the guy decide to date????

I have a little girl, Does this make me a less viable proposition to potential partner

HELL YES,

so what, its fact, I accept it, you should accept it and get over it

ps

as for "narrow minded" which you accused tiny guy off

Well I would re read your above post


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

my ex girlfriend has a a degree and works in asda as she canot get work related to her degree at the momem.

MY girlfriend before that got a first in whatever degree she did, got 4a's at a level and 10 a* and 1 a at gcse's and she worked in tesco for a little bit when she left uni.

I see little relevance to some1s job and their qualification and the child situation.

I think by ure statement abbey you would certainly not be looking at the complete person by ure comments either.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Can't believe the furore this simple question from OP has created.

Nice pack mentality from the females of the group but unfortunately ignoring the facts

set out by the OP's target audience, men.

Just because you don't agree with something doesn't make it wrong.

If you actually read TG's post he's being very honest, something I doubt your ex partners

ever were, so before jumping on the guy ask yourselves wouldn't I of appreciated this kind

of honesty in a relationship.

Incidentally I wouldn't give two hoots if the woman I fell in love with had kids, but J's

example is correct, however unlikely it is to happen

and Lyn, it did hit a nerve however you want to put it. I guess if anyone was to tell me

I was less desirable relationship material because I've got kids, it would make me

pretty p1ssed off but I would understand it.

Abbey, sh1tty post that love, I'm better because I'm educated, hmm

before I get flamed to oblivion try and remember I actually like kids

Oops, smiley, sorry:whistling:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Can't believe the furore this simple question from OP has created.
> 
> Nice pack mentality from the females of the group but unfortunately ignoring the facts
> 
> ...


Tel it didn't, I chose to have children, I have brought my children up, I haven't met a guy yet that has said my kids are a problem, and if they did so what that's life get on with it. I've got the gym and 2 wonderful young adults in my life I'm contented 

If the op is indecisive because the lady has a child then stay away, that's all there is to it :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Linny said:


> Tel it didn't, I chose to have children, I have brought my children up, I haven't met a guy yet that has said my kids are a problem, and if they did so what that's life get on with it. I've got the gym and 2 wonderful young adults in my life I'm contented
> 
> *If the op is indecisive because the lady has a child then stay away, that's all there is to it* :thumbup1:


disagree lin, surely if we stayed away from everything we wernt sure of in the first instance we wouldnt get very far.

Surely they should leave the kid out of it and not introduce themselves etc at first until they see how the relationship goes then introduce to the kid and see how they get on etc. to stop something so early because of being undecided is just silly imo


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

hilly said:


> disagree lin, surely if we stayed away from everything we wernt sure of in the first instance we wouldnt get very far.
> 
> Surely they should leave the kid out of it and not introduce themselves etc at first until they see how the relationship goes then introduce to the kid and see how they get on etc. to stop something so early because of being undecided is just silly imo


The op said he had major reservations with her having a child, if he really likes her then they'll sort it out, if not move on


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very true they will but he should def give it a chance. if nothing else you will be coverd for sex for a few more weeks


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

hilly said:


> very true they will but he should def give it a chance. if nothing else you will be coverd for sex for a few more weeks


:laugh::laugh: good thinking batman:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Linny said:


> Tel it didn't, I chose to have children, I have brought my children up, I haven't met a guy yet that has said my kids are a problem, and if they did so what that's life get on with it. I've got the gym and 2 wonderful young adults in my life I'm contented
> 
> If the op is indecisive because the lady has a child then stay away, that's all there is to it :thumbup1:


I'm happy your content, your training is inspirational at your age:lol: :lol:

Only kidding Lyn

I think it did hit a nerve with a few others who thought it was a direct dig at

single mothers which it wasn't, cest la vie:thumbup1:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I'm happy your content, your training is inspirational at your age:lol: :lol:
> 
> Only kidding Lyn
> 
> ...


you cheeky mofo son of a biatch, I'm still a twinkle youngster:whistling:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> WOW,
> 
> This is an interesting post!!!!
> 
> ...


depends on the person not everyone thinks the same  :lol:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> ok narrow minded wasnt the best choice of words i just mean,well i have 12 gcse's 2 a levels city and guilds, nvqs and am now studing law,some of us are better than childfree womeh who work 16 hours a week at tescos and he seems to think we are all the same. My children were the making of me and maybe he should look at w complete person not just the children.


there is NOTHING wrong with this post, i think you guys are insecure when hearing of a single mother who's probably got a better education than yourselves


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> there is NOTHING wrong with this post, i think you guys are insecure when hearing of a single mother who's probably got a better education than yourselves


I have 2 degrees

Just saying:whistling:

*Which prob means Im better than all you other dudes that have to do manual work for a living*

^^^^ not much wrong with saying than then either pmsl


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I have 2 degrees
> 
> Just saying:whistling:
> 
> ...


thank god i have better guns than you then:turned:

for the time being anyway:lol:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> thank god i have better guns than you then:turned:
> 
> for the time being anyway:lol:
> 
> xxxxxxxx


Im "GUN SHOTTING" tonight buddy:beer:

So we will see LMFAO

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ok as you were, bitter women can now resume posting:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> I have 2 degrees
> 
> Just saying:whistling:
> 
> ...


Ive got 2 degrees as well plus a load of NVQs and diplomas.

AND I have no kids

So you're sh*t out of luck if we go on the pull together mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I've got minus 8 degrees in Yorkshire, do this mean I'm guaranteed a sh4g??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Ive got 2 degrees as well plus a load of NVQs and diplomas.
> 
> *AND I have no kids*
> 
> So you're sh*t out of luck if we go on the pull together mate


Thing is mate Im also an (expired) member of mensa

I have sh1t loads of crappy diplomas, but they not worth a [email protected].... who counts them??? :whistling:

*On the kids issue.....*

I have to say I was lying earlier when said "a man having a child is a less viable option"

Thats was actually a load of complete bollox, as is proven evey time I take her to supermarket "Explain" my hard done by situation to all sympathetic "lowly tescos girls" and end up beating then off with a sh1tty stick:lol: :lol: :lol:

So woman with child = Less viable FACT

Man = More viable (especially if little girl is dressed as a princess and clinging round daddys neck while he clasps her with a huuuge GUN  )

SO again

I WIN:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

ok mine was taken well out of context im just saying that some men view single mums as chavs who do nothing and just want to claim social and that can put them off. I was just saying we are not all like that.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

FFS give the women a break would ya - look at you all jumping in, you bunch of tossers. :cursing:

Mwahahahaha

Maybe we should become ***** that would solve the problem :devil2:  

How about it abbey :whistling:  :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

im game jem!!:laugh::laugh:

Look i dont mean offence to anyone who works anywhere,we do what we have to to support our kids,god i would clean bins if i had too. But there is a difference tween working there coz you have to and doing it because you have no drive to better yourself for your kids future.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I have to say I was lying earlier when said "a man having a child is a less viable option"
> 
> Thats was actually a load of complete bollox, as is proven evey time I take her to supermarket "Explain" my hard done by situation to all sympathetic "lowly tescos girls" and end up beating then off with a sh1tty stick:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


this is so utterly true,my little girl combined with my super gun tight t'd henchity has been a revelation in the 'swooning women' stakes,hence why upon realisation of this uber weapon i signed myself up to every mother and toddler group,swimming night,toddlers softplay coffee mornings,the list is endless,the results are astonishing:thumb:

Of course i'm not stupid and i make her wear a wig whenever i take her out as even tho cute as she may be,she's still a ginger,and that would just defeat the purpose of the whole exercise:lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Mwahahahaha
> 
> Maybe we should become ***** that would solve the problem :devil2:
> 
> ...





abbey123 said:


> im game jem!!:laugh::laugh:


Pics or didn't happen:whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

it hasnt yet - she's trying to find a babysitter of course numb nuts

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> this is so utterly true,my little girl combined with my super gun tight t'd henchity has been a revelation in the 'swooning women' stakes,*hence why upon realisation of this uber weapon i signed myself up to every mother and toddler group,swimming night,toddlers softplay coffee mornings,the list is endless,the results are astonishing:thumb:*
> 
> Of course i'm not stupid and i make her wear a wig whenever i take her out as even tho cute as she may be,she's still a ginger,and that would just defeat the purpose of the whole exercise:lol: :lol:


MY sides mate, my sides:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Great minds, Im off to rockys play centre sunday morn.. The "lone" father:lol: :lol:

Was even better when I had my arm cast on, the sympathy was unbleivable:thumb:

Im liking the "disguising" of the ginger mate, you trickster you

Suggest invest in some princess outfits from Euro disney or Disney store will do..

Tinkerbell seems to be most well known and "coo ed" over favourite:thumb:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> WOW,
> 
> This is an interesting post!!!!
> 
> ...


Realistically - yeah, I would agree completely with this post! :thumb:

Oh and get this....I'm a girl with a 9yr old daughter! :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ps

princess outfits for the girl Weespunk

NOT YOU LMFAO


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Realistically - yeah, I would agree completely with this post! :thumb:
> 
> Oh and get this....I'm a *gobshyte *with a 9yr old daughter! :lol:


 :whistling: :whistling:

:lol: :lol:

mwah xxxxx


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Thing is mate Im also an (expired) member of mensa
> 
> I have sh1t loads of crappy diplomas, but they not worth a [email protected] who counts them??? :whistling:
> 
> ...


And if you are being realistic....you don't really have Ruby often as you'd like, as don't most guys who split up with their missus, don't you think the check out girls think about that? I can assure you they do! :whistling:

Putting up with a child a few days a week - prob less in some cases - ain't nothin'! 

Just sayin' :thumb:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> mwah xxxxx


Pr1ck! :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> *And if you are being realistic....you don't really have Ruby often as you'd like*, as don't most guys who split up with their missus, don't you think the check out girls think about that? I can assure you they do! :whistling:
> 
> Putting up with a child a few days a week - prob less in some cases - ain't nothin'!
> 
> Just sayin' :thumb:


NO I DONT:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Dont even get me started on those evil snakes with t1ts that prevent access..

You do make a very good point RK, however It would be preferrable in my world to have Ruby more and be less viable


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> NO I DONT:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Dont even get me started on those evil snakes with t1ts that prevent access..
> 
> You do make a very good point RK, however It would be preferrable in my world to have Ruby more and be less viable


Of course you would, I can see from the posts you make - how much so. 

Was just making a small point is all


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

JW and Weeman

You need a small girl with you to pull women?

*FAIL*

*BETA*



When I go out all it takes is a flash of the UBER GUNS and monstrous chest and the HB10s are all falling over themselves.

Indeed was in Tescos the other day just minding my own business when I was accosted by some HB7 sales assistants who begged YES BEGGED me to allow them to 'relieve' my 'tension' in some way

Every little helps i told them.

Tomorrow Im off to Sainsburys to 'try something new today' Never been fisted by a 6ft blonde so hopefully that will be on the menu.

Only if they have a degree in it mind, don't want some amateur doing it.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> JW and Weeman
> 
> You need a small girl with you to pull women?
> 
> ...


I like that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> JW and Weeman
> 
> You need a small girl with you to pull women?
> 
> ...


Imagine that scenario........ But holding a sweet little girl in hand...

I give you exhibit A (pic below)

Sitting in my fire engine:whistling: after saving helpless damsels, with Little one in lap, GUNs semi tensed

AHHHHHHHH, now that is sweet:beer:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

jw007 said:


> Imagine that scenario........ But holding a sweet little girl in hand...
> 
> I give you exhibit A (pic below)
> 
> ...


She looks sweet mate. ON a sidenote, were you flexing in the first picture?


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

they both come together. you cant have one without the other. if you like her then the kid shoulnt be a problem. if you get with her you have ti think about the child as well. remember a kid can get scared so your eather be and be a family or leave her for some one else to make them happy


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> She looks sweet mate. ON a sidenote, were you flexing in the first picture?


cheers cap

Yes it was a very slight tense, not fully on maybe 30% :lol: :lol:

You know how I roll:beer:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

To be fair to the ladies on this thread, it really doesnt matter to us guys if you have kids.

Well, not for sex anyway, but for a realtionship it may be a problem. :whistling:

I know that sounds terrible. :cool2:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> To be fair to the ladies on this thread, it really doesnt matter to us guys if you have kids.
> 
> *Well, not for sex anyway, but for a realtionship it may be a problem.*


ROFL I love you Hacks, tell it like it is :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> To be fair to the ladies on this thread, it really doesnt matter to us guys if you have kids.
> 
> *Well, not for sex anyway,* but for a realtionship it may be a problem. :whistling:
> 
> I know that sounds terrible. :cool2:


Unless of course Urinals famous comment holds water,

Then yes it matters:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just saying:whistling:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Unless of course Urinals famous comment holds water,
> 
> Then yes it matters:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just saying:whistling:


To be fair I always wondered myself...does it go as slack as a welly boot after child birth? (I had a c-section, so I don't know) :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

God there are some uptight women in this thread...

When will you lot realise your only good for 3 things:

1. Sex

2. Cleaning

3. Cooking

Maybe occasional other stuff such as picking us up from the pub at stupid o clock....

And guess what...

NO SMILEYS


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

GHS said:


> God there are some uptight women in this thread...
> 
> When will you lot realise your only good for 3 things:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

GHS said:


> God there are some uptight women in this thread...
> 
> When will you lot realise your only good for 3 things:
> 
> ...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Another thing too - you forgot that we make a good cup of tea! :thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

JDub. Dude.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Another thing too - you forgot that we make a good cup of tea! :thumb:


WHAT????

You have yet to bloody make one?????

One day I will get my tea... One DAY:lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> WHAT????
> 
> You have yet to bloody make one?????
> 
> One day I will get my tea... One DAY:lol: :lol:


PMSL :lol: It would help if you didn't live so far away! :lol:

Unless you want it cold!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

haha I went on a date with a guy yesterday and he has two girls...one 14 and one 18 he did go on a bout them most of the night...


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

:whistling: Haha I dont drink tea or coffee...so I dont bother keeping it in the cupboards either lol


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah the Mrs makes a nice brew to be fair to her...


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Bettyboo said:


> :whistling: Haha I dont drink tea or coffee...so I dont bother keeping it in the cupboards either lol


Fat lot of use you are! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> PMSL :lol: It would help if you didn't live so far away! :lol:
> 
> *Unless you want it cold*!


Some things are best served cold


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Anyway enough jokes

Lets put down single mummys some more....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> *Some things are best served cold*





jw007 said:


> Anyway enough jokes
> 
> Lets put down single mummys some more....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Only revenge....which I'll be getting if you don't shut yer yap! :thumb: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Well as most of you know im with Jojo007 and weve been togther coming upto 2 years. Joanna has a 11 year old Daughter Devon who is an Angel and is a credit to Joanna. Yes at first it was a lifestlye change for me being a single man for the last 5 odd years and living on my own most of my adult life. I will never replace Devons Dad but i certainly will be a positiive male role model in her life.

Fivos


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Seriously,

Before I met my Mrs I was with a great girl (she was 23 and I was 19).

She had a 4 year old son and it didn't bother me one bit to be honest.

I spolit him rotten if the truth be told.

After 6 months though things didn't work out - I met my current Mrs and left my ex.

I wouldn't say the child had anything to do with the split though but subconciously(sp) it may have done.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jw007 said:


> Just saying:whistling:


Oh, words from some dude that is famous. :lol:

Just saying. :lol:



RedKola said:


> To be fair I always wondered myself...does it go as slack as a welly boot after child birth? (I had a c-section, so I don't know) :lol:


No it doesnt, let me tell you the ones that do though.

Skinny is from my observation a bit less tight than the bigger ones.

but kegal(sp) exercises fix that up big time.

Never noticed much diffrece from women with kids or without as far as tightness is concerned.

Plus, I have no problems chewing on meat curtains.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh and as for clunge differences...

She was still nice and tight.

I suppose its woman dependant...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Only revenge....which I'll be getting if you don't shut yer yap! :thumb: :whistling: :whistling:


Sorry







I will be serious now..

Single mummys are in fact great:thumb: I find personally they are more gullable and desperate than your average "bird"

I was stringing 5 along just recently, get this Thats 5 cooked meals every nite of the week:thumb: You cant argue with now can you:lol: :lol:

Weekends I had my daughter, so had a legit reason to blow them all out:thumb:

Im telling you Its a WIN WIN situation from me

^^^^^^^^^^ I am actaully joking there:lol: :lol: :lol:

It was only 4:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jeez, I'm glad I'm not a single mum! :lol:

Yet..... :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well Red, I dont think you will have any problems finding a man.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Well Red, I dont think you will have any problems finding a man.


Dont think I dont see what your up to scotty my boy:whistling:

Trying to nail the married bird with kid, so get all the benefits of a yummy mummy while poor daddy sits at home with child

Then throw her back like a used rag with some lame excuse like "I didnt want to break up a family"

I like the way you roll:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you're just bad ......... :confused1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jw007 said:


> Dont think I dont see what your up to scotty my boy:whistling:
> 
> Trying to nail the married bird with kid, so get all the benefits of a yummy mummy while poor daddy sits at home with child
> 
> ...


You are insightful Joe, very sharp, and to think I went through all that not being noticed. :whistling:

Well, gotta keep the tools sharpened, who knows when one day I might need to use them. :lol:

I have not even nailed my wife in about a year, and we have been married just 4 months.

Crazy thing, I have had invitations and I just cant seem to get myself to do it.

I have far too much to lose and it isnt worth it for 1 minute of pleasure. :whistling:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Well Red, I dont think you will have any problems finding a man.


'Tis ok, I have a plan! :thumb: :thumbup1:

I'll be ok as long as Ramsay doesn't dump me *before* Angel is grown up and moved out after that I will be more viable - so long as I'm not 20 stone. 

or

If he does dump me before then I will just give Angel to my mum (for keeps) and get myself a man! 

I have it sussed! :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Tadaaaaa! :beer:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Currently entertaining a 22yr old with 2 yr old son. She is nice enough but I know it'll never go anyway because she has a son. I just don't want the hassle.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

leveret said:


> Currently entertaining a 22yr old with 2 yr old son. She is nice enough but I know it'll never go anyway because she has a son. I just don't want the hassle.


Oooh entertaining is that what they call it these days... What entertaining your own needs, but not give a fcuk about her feelings

Nice one :ban:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

erm....

i just....

i mean.....

but....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

leveret said:


> Currently entertaining a 22yr old with 2 yr old son. She is nice enough but I know it'll never go anyway because she has a son. *I just don't want him outgunning me next year*.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Jem said:


>


oooooooooh you are a rascal, you


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

maybe its the drink a talking....

Im not to popular with the ladies for being so upfront that i would say right from the start, that i don't want to get involved with someone who has kids allready.

Leverts not to popular because he is happy to have fun even though he knows it wont go anywhere cause she has kids.

This sounds like a loose loose situation here?

Can someone point me to the right thing to say please :confused1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Women are just as bad at using men for sex as we are you.

So get off your high horse Betty...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Captain Hero said:


> oooooooooh you are a rascal, you


 :innocent: Moi :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

GHS said:


> Women are just as bad at using men for sex as we are you.
> 
> So get off your high horse Betty...


Its just generally disrespectful IMHO

Tarring and Brush spring to mind...

Why use a man for sex when there is Ann Summers and durcacel :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Bettyboo said:


> Its just generally disrespectful IMHO
> 
> Why use a man for sex when there is Ann Summer and durcacel :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

TinyGuy said:


> maybe its the drink a talking....
> 
> Im not to popular with the ladies for being so upfront that i would say right from the start, that i don't want to get involved with someone who has kids allready.
> 
> ...


Honesty is the best policy my friend :thumbup1:

Unless you are considering dating any of the ladies of this site I wouldnt worry too much mate, not everyone will agree with your point of view and its not necessarily wrong. Attraction and what flicks peoples switches and what doesnt is a very personal thing.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

God this is taking an age to read (and yes JW a woman is answering in the thread again - how very dare I!!! :laugh:



El Ricardinho said:


> why?
> 
> well i dont have official stats but in my experience growing up with a single mother i have become a better person than what i would have become vice versa. psychologists and other professionals say that being with the mother is better for the upbringing of a child.
> 
> your back in the game. :thumb: :lol:


Maybe, but my mother is mental. I'd have had an easier life with my father, far less trauma, I'd have less hang ups too, but then maybe I'd have had it TOO easy 



Linny said:


> I have a very important question for the blokes!!
> 
> If the blokes have kids and leave due to not being able to stay in the relationship, don't you think it's fair you should also be un-clean and carry some kind of branding?? It's only fair :whistling:


It never used to bother me when I was younger if a bloke had kids, but now I'm older, it does - I'm rubbish with kids :laugh:



Captain Hero said:


> I wouldnt say its about being narrow minded Abbey, his choice of words might not have been the best but it was a fair post.


Indeed. You might not like his opinion, but he has a right to it. There were a few fair points in there. THere will always be something that's a dealbreaker, whether it's kids, smoking, pets, whatever. People just get very insulted and take it personally when someone says 'It's because you have children'



abbey123 said:


> ok narrow minded wasnt the best choice of words i just mean,well i have 12 gcse's 2 a levels city and guilds, nvqs and am now studing law,some of us are better than childfree womeh who work 16 hours a week at tescos and he seems to think we are all the same. My children were the making of me and maybe he should look at w complete person not just the children.


Maybe, but children would be my undoing. Not everyone wants to breed. THat doesn't make them immature.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I take things with a pinch of salt on this forum tbh and I don't get wound up because people don't have the same opinion as I do. :lol: Everyone is different (arrogant or not!) :lol:

Take a chill pill peoples! :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> JW and Weeman
> 
> You need a small girl with you to pull women?
> 
> ...


now see i have had to regroup my tactics since my daughter is now at primary school during the day,which left me looking a little stupid going to said mother and toddler nights etc with just a buggy and a doll dressed in toddler clothes.

Cue my 19 month old son.

Fortunately he has not been cursed with the ginger gene and takes after his mother, he has her blonde hair and my blue/grey eyes,he has also learned admirably how to throw his arms up in the air in a semi double bi pose and shout 'RAAAAAA',with a little hair gel and mohawk styling,he is apparently a Weapon of Mass Appreciation from females wherever i go.

In fact he is so deft in his inherit Weeman skills,one night (true story) one of Ser's female friends was over visiting us,babyweeman came bursting into the living room,headed over to her on a mission,took off his baby t shirt,pulled down his baby trousers,ripped off his nappy unleashing his babybeast,looked at her,raised his arms and gave it a big 'RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA'

I had a tear of pride in my eye,the legacy is going to continue:lol: :lol: :lol:



RedKola said:


> To be fair I always wondered myself...does it go as slack as a welly boot after child birth? (I had a c-section, so I don't know) :lol:


Speaking as a professional manslut,i have to concur with Hack's in that its all in the Kegal's,i have had some shocks where things didnt feel as i expected let me tell you:confused1: :lol:



Bettyboo said:


> Its just generally disrespectful IMHO
> 
> Tarring and Brush spring to mind...
> 
> Why use a man for sex when there is Ann Summers and durcacel :lol:


I take it as a compliment,the more i am used and cast aside,the better:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmm Im just getting old me thinks... I am just hoping my children don't grow up with some of the attitudes that appear on some of the posts eek


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hackskii said:


> To be fair to the ladies on this thread, it really doesnt matter to us guys if you have kids.
> 
> Well, not for sex anyway, but for a realtionship it may be a problem. :whistling:
> 
> I know that sounds terrible. :cool2:


Hey that swings both ways - I'm all for equality....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Lol Weeman pmsl


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

weeman said:


> Fortunately he has not been cursed with the ginger gene and takes after her mother, he has her blonde hair and my blue/grey eyes,he has also learned admirably how to throw his arms up in the air in a semi double bi pose and shout 'RAAAAAA',with a little hair gel and mohawk styling,he is apparently a Weapon of Mass Appreciation from females wherever i go.
> 
> *In fact he is so deft in his inherit Weeman skills,one night (true story) one of Ser's female friends was over visiting us,babyweeman came bursting into the living room,headed over to her on a mission,took off his baby t shirt,pulled down his baby trousers,ripped off his nappy unleashing his babybeast,looked at her,raised his arms and gave it a big 'RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA'*
> 
> I had a tear of pride in my eye,the legacy is going to continue:lol: :lol: :lol:


I lol'd :lol: :lol: :lol: I might have to give that a try myself


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Bettyboo said:


> Oooh entertaining is that what they call it these days... What entertaining your own needs, but not give a fcuk about her feelings
> 
> Nice one :ban:


Very quick to jump to conclusions


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

leveret said:


> Very quick to jump to conclusions


Has to be said thats the way i took your post too mate,if its not gnr pan out then stop stringing her along


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

the original OP posted I just used his words...simples 

Time for bed me thinks... lol


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

A bloke I used to work with married a woman who had an 8 year old girl. He went so far as to officially adopt her. They also had a child between them too. She got a promotion through work, started an affair and left him. The step daughter whom by this time was 14, stayed with "her dad". Always had the upmost respect for him for doing that as to be honest, I don't think I could had done what he did. Just thought I'd share that one as not all men are selfish.

To the OP, lost track going through the thread, but how old are you? If you are young, tbh keep away, it is baggage you don't need. If I was to split from my missus, would I want a girl who's got kids or would I want a singleton. Dunno, but I suppose whoever's got the biggest t!ts

Redkola, in answer to your question as being a father to 3 kids, all born au naturel, yes it does change the front bottom somewhat. After the first, wife was ripped openm by daughters hand coming out first, as the midwife stiched up I said" chuck a couple in for me love" - crack off missus and midwife :lol: . Wasn't funny when we tried having sex again and realised she had stiched it up and I couldn't get it in! Took an operation and 2 further 9 lb babies to put it right.

Ow and seeing as we having cute princess shots, here's my youngest daughter Oct 08 at Disney Florida. Yes, Tinkerbelle does get the most attention from women!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

BillC said:


> A bloke I used to work with married a woman who had an 8 year old girl. He went so far as to officially adopt her. They also had a child between them too. She got a promotion through work, started an affair and left him. The step daughter whom by this time was 14, stayed with "her dad". Always had the upmost respect for him for doing that as to be honest, I don't think I could had done what he did. Just thought I'd share that one as not all men are selfish.
> 
> To the OP, lost track going through the thread, but how old are you? If you are young, tbh keep away, it is baggage you don't need. If I was to split from my missus, would I want a girl who's got kids or would I want a singleton. Dunno, but I suppose whoever's got the biggest t!ts
> 
> ...


OMG - Can't believe the daughter stayed with the step-dad!  What kinda mother is that? 

That sounds hellish what your wife went through!  Then she went back for more! 9lb babies are not small! :lol:  Brave woman!  :thumb:

P.s - your daughter is soooooo cute!  :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Jeez! all this 9lb business is making my eyes water! I had very small early babies(4lb and 2lb) both by c-section as i wouldn't dialate. I have been with women who have 'bore the brunt' of big babies, i have also been with women who you would never known they had had any kids, nevermind big babies! All in the kegals afterwards!!!!!!

As for me...would i go for a man with baggage? Probably as i have baggage of my own and would need someone that understands that they are second to my kids. I prefer older men anyway, so would expect that they have 'a history'

I don't think i would feel comfortable about introducing another man to my kids until i was sure that it was a very serious relationship. Obviously i'm still with weeslut, the nearest i can liken it to is my p/t g/f. I have been 'seeing' her for a few years, she has invited me back to hers when her kids were there, as they are older i have refused(even though i would be intro'd as a friend) as i feel a little uncomfortable about it tbh. She has met my kids, they are young so just accept that we are friends, so its a little different. When would i be willing to meet her kids? Tbh i don't know.......maybe it would be different if i were single and only seeing her exclusively. Her having kids doesn't stop me seeing her though.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

> 1. Sex
> 
> 2. Cleaning
> 
> ...


brilliant post nail on the head- reps mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump at page 17.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Bump at page 17.


I can't stop staring at your avatar. :w00t: :drool:


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah, shes got a fine behide :drool:

does this mean her ex can now have his bollocks back or do you give him yours?

if you seriously like her it wont be a problem but you need to think about your intentions without loosing your mind. good luck though, i hope it works out :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Look, if the bird looks like my avatar then test drive it.

You wouldn't buy a car without test driving it would you? :whistling:

Now will that be a two door or 3,4,5 door? :confused1: :ban: :lol:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

TinyGuy said:


> maybe its the drink a talking....
> 
> Im not to popular with the ladies for being so upfront that i would say right from the start, that i don't want to get involved with someone who has kids allready.
> 
> ...


Everyone has their own opinion in life & certain situations.

It would be boring if everyone was the same.

There are certain things that I find abhorrent that would immediately stop a relationship dead that some people would find amusing.

Never change saying how you feel because you wouldn't be you. Your better off up-front than a liar

I have my opinion because of a life lesson that wasted me 6yrs. It has changed the way I think about certain situations, but what doesn't kill you can only make you stronger.

Now stop being a big girls blouse & taking everything so personally  :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Actually it struck me this morning that I recently turned down someone I really liked because he has custody of 2 young children. The youngest is 2 yrs old.

I couldn't face the thought of going back to dealing with young ones so I thought it best just to leave things how they were.

So there you go - I'm biased too

I would expect a chap in 30's to have a kid or 2 but I also expect that they will share custody with the mother as I do with my ex ....


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Linny said:


> Now stop being a big girls blouse & taking everything so personally  :laugh:


:laugh: fair doos, ur quite right of course, ill officially unbunch my panties and hoist them out my crack :lol:

i was a little worse for the weather last night  ur all wubberly


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I would have to say dont it mate. These are always messy situations and are never simple. It will take a lot of hard work and hassle you might not need to make it work. Are you prepared to give up your carefree way of living to be tyed down. Most of the time it's just not worth it and you will end up hurt, always coming last, and supporting her and the child for whatever length o time and ending with nothing. Unless you have a baby sitter on hand you will not be able to do many things together socially so get used to nights in However, if you are prepared to put in the hard work as i have done then it could work out. :bounce:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BillC said:


> A bloke I used to work with married a woman who had an 8 year old girl. He went so far as to officially adopt her. They also had a child between them too. She got a promotion through work, started an affair and left him. The step daughter whom by this time was 14, stayed with "her dad". Always had the upmost respect for him for doing that as to be honest, I don't think I could had done what he did. Just thought I'd share that one as not all men are selfish.
> 
> To the OP, lost track going through the thread, but how old are you? If you are young, tbh keep away, it is baggage you don't need. If I was to split from my missus, would I want a girl who's got kids or would I want a singleton. Dunno, but I suppose whoever's got the biggest t!ts
> 
> ...


Cant quote your pic mate, But your daughter is a sweetie:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Going to have to up the ante with Ruby...she wont be happy:lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Getting her daily Carbs:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I think I probably have a slightly different view to most.... kind of an odd one.

I'm 36 years old and got no kids.

Could have had... but have intentionally made sure that I did not. Its not that I don't want them because I do... (and in fact hearing ppl talking about vasectomys etc I hope whomever I finally want to settle down with hasn't had this as that would be a total dealbreaker for me but I digress...)

The very specific reason I've never had kids (and I was discussing this with someone in this thread the other day actually lol) is that I KNOW that being on my own with a kid WILL make me a less attractive prospect and I want to settle down and marry one day and do all that stuff.

Until I find the guy I want to spend the rest of my life with, I dont want to have kids. Plus, when I do find that person, and decide to have babies, I'd like the first time to be with him so its all new etc. I'd also like us to have some time on our own first before kids are a factor too.

Sure.... life can be sh1t and perhaps 5 years down the line it may not work out etc, but thus far in my life I've never been with someone that I believed was for ever, so I've avoided having children with them.

Now as for guys who have kids from previous relationships... well reaslistically at my age, MOST guys of similar age will have them. And yes... it DOES make them a less attractive prospect... HOWEVER if I liked them enough I'd deal with it. Regardless of whether they had full custody or not. Yes, there are times when I would find it a pain in the ass, but I do understand (though obviously not from first hand experience) the bond between parent and child and the fact that the child or children are always going to come first. But fact is, even within a married couple with kids, once those kids come along, each partner is going to then put the kids before each other. So at times I may not like it, but I think I could accept that if I love this guy and want to be with him, then I have to accept everything about him, including children if need be.

Might sound odd that going by that point of view, I don't expect a guy to accept me with kids but its actually me being very selfish indeed..... I just want to ensure that I have the best chance possible of eventually marrying etc and having the life that I want.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a good mate who has basically been alone more or less for 13 years since he spit up because he puts his kids first and the women he has met do not want to deal with it but expect it when the boot is on the other foot (his words and his experiences)

He even told me that a couple of the dating sites he uses - women actually state "No Kids" and some of them even have them from broken homes


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I have a good mate who has basically been alone more or less for 13 years since he spit up because he puts his kids first and the women he has met do not want to deal with it but expect it when the boot is on the other foot (his words and his experiences)
> 
> He even told me that a couple of the dating sites he uses - women actually state "No Kids" and some of them even have them from broken homes


See I dont really get that... the right person is the right person regardless... though I suppose everyone is different and there are somethings that one person may be prepared to accept and another wont.

I kind of just accept that at this age, most guys I meet will come with baggage of some sort. Its just a case of how much, what it is, and whether its something I can live with or not.

A great deal of whether I can tolerate it tbh is dependant on their situation/relationship with the mother of the child/children. Thats more of an issue than the kids themselves tbh.


----------

